# Oh God! Ralphie's Missing!



## Malt Lover

Please bear with me while I explain what happened.

This has been the worst week of my entire life! I travel for a living and this is why I got a Maltese. I wanted a dog to travel with me and keep me company in the hotels. 

I've been in Phoenix for the past week doing a business meeting. I leave my hotel room around 11 am and usually return around 4 pm. I have an x-pen set up in the room for Ralphie where I leave his water, toys and pee pee pad. He is such a friendly boy who loves everyone. 

When I leave, the maid staff is on their way in. I showed the maid Ralphie the first day I was there and told her in my broken Spanish that he won't bother her. Right away she was smitten with him. I told her to just leave him in his pen and all will be fine.

Wednesday, I left the room and got to the conference center and realized I had forgotten something. I went back to the hotel to retrieve my forgotten items. I get to the hallway and see two maids standing outside my door speaking Spanish and the only word I keep catching is "dog" in Spanish. The one maid blocks me from going in my room. Finally I get in and see Ralphie is no where in the room. I am freaking out at this point and I call to the front desk and ask for the manager as well as the head of the cleaning department. In minutes they show up and here is what the maid tells us.

While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.

It appeared to me that Ralphie should be somewhere in the hotel. Security came and took me into the office to watch the video tapes. We saw him running up and down the hallway and he looked so scared. He managed to get out while someone was coming in. We could see him running out in the parking lot and then disappear.

Since Wednesday I have been to all the animal shelter in Phoenix and no one has seen him. I have posted flyers in the area but I've not heard a thing. He is microchipped and does have a tag on his harness. 

I don't know what to do now. I have to leave tomorrow for a conference in Seattle. My boss has been very understanding but only to a point.

The hotel has been some help but what more can they do? I am in contact with our company lawyer and she is seeing what legal ramifications we can take, but all I want is my Ralphie back.

Oh God, I am just sick. Can anyone think of anything else I can do? I don't want to leave without my baby!


----------



## mom2molly

wow, I am so very sorry! I can't imagine what you are going through. I pray that someone will find him soon!!!!!


----------



## Julie718

Oh my god...this is just terrible.







I hope Ralphie is found soon. I will be praying for you that he is found and brought back to you.


----------



## kristina

Oh my god!! I am soo sorry to hear about Ralphie!! I am in shock. I don't have any advise as you seem to have the search efforts covered, but I will keep you guys in my thoughts and pray really hard for him to find his way back to you!


----------



## zsazsasmom

Oh this is terrible! I do hope you find him or someone brings him back to you


----------



## samuelette

I cant even imagin what you are going through,







my thoughts and prayers are with you








the only thing that I can think of is to offer as big as areward as you can afford. Again I am so so sorry


----------



## precious paws

This is so sad. If I were you I would go door knocking. I would go to every business and home in the area and see if anyone has him. I hope you find him.


----------



## KimKarr

My heart is sick for you. 

It sounds like you're doing all the right things -- how about asking the hotel for help in calling a local radio and/or TV station and asking them to put the story out on the local news?

I pray you get dear Ralphie back soon. Do not give up hope!


----------



## thinkpink

Oh my! I know you must be scared and worried. Keep looking and we'll keep praying. Hopefully he'll find his way back to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## elly

I will pray that you find him. Just a thought ................you said the maid was smitten with him, i think I would find out where she lives.

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia

Oh NO! I am so sorry. I guess you've posted ads in the local paper and all of that? I can't imagine a worse postition to be in!


----------



## louis' mom

OMG - does he have a favorite toy or food? could you leave it out there for him? POOR RALPHIE







I pray for him to find his way back to the hotel


----------



## nikkivong

omg.. i cannot even imagine what you are going through... i hope you find him soon!! good luck!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh no







I am so sorry, I will pray for Ralphie's safe return to you, I cannot begin to imagine your anguish right now


----------



## Ladysmom

> I will pray that you find him. Just a thought ................you said the maid was smitten with him, i think I would find out where she lives.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


IMG! I am so sorry.

I have to agree with Elly about checking the staff. These little dogs are often stolen, unfortunately. If Ralphie had gotten loose in the hotel, most likely someone would have found him.

What a nightmare. I will pray that Ralphie is found.


----------



## vjw

This is just HORRIBLE!! I just hope someway, somehow he is returned to you.


Joy


----------



## wagirl98665

OMG I feel sick reading this. I don't know what your next move should be, but God I pray you get your baby back before you have to leave.














Good luck and please let us know.


----------



## MINNIES MOM

How scarey, my heart is breaking for you!!!!! I pray that he will find his way back to you!!!








So much saddness on the site this week


----------



## bek74

I don't have any Ideas, I think I would be running the streets day and night. I would like to know what is happening to that staff member that let him out in the first place





















.

I will be praying that your baby is found safe and sound


----------



## coco

I am so sorry about your Ralphie. I can only imagine what you are feeling right now. How incredibly awful. Praying that he will be returned safely to you and SOON!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

I feel so bad for both Ralphie, and you! I pray the two of you will be reunited soon!

ginny


----------



## msmagnolia

Do we have any member in the Phoenix area who could be the local contact after Malt Lover leaves? If there is anyone, please contact this poor woman......


----------



## Julie718

> Do we have any member in the Phoenix area who could be the local contact after Malt Lover leaves? If there is anyone, please contact this poor woman......[/B]


Great Idea!! Does anyone know of a member in Phoenix?


----------



## KimKarr

If I read this correctly, the security video showed Ralphie going out - as someone came in - and running in the parking lot. *May not be fair to blindly accuse the maid or staff of taking her*!

I will continue to pray that someone finds Ralphie and takes him somewhere safe.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!


----------



## Gambitsgirl

I travel with Gambit all the time... I was in tears when I read this.. Poor Ralphie!
If the maid has best intentions, it was not her place to release the dog out of his crate. Please make sure this is addressed with her manager. Have they (hotel) stayed in touch with you? I'd write their corporate office, while you are searching for him to make sure this doesn't happen again. You have rights, that is your little boy!
All of my heart and prayers are with you and Ralphie. Please keep us posted! Also contact local vets in the area and let them know what happened..God Bless you both!














> Please bear with me while I explain what happened.
> 
> This has been the worst week of my entire life! I travel for a living and this is why I got a Maltese. I wanted a dog to travel with me and keep me company in the hotels.
> 
> I've been in Phoenix for the past week doing a business meeting. I leave my hotel room around 11 am and usually return around 4 pm. I have an x-pen set up in the room for Ralphie where I leave his water, toys and pee pee pad. He is such a friendly boy who loves everyone.
> 
> When I leave, the maid staff is on their way in. I showed the maid Ralphie the first day I was there and told her in my broken Spanish that he won't bother her. Right away she was smitten with him. I told her to just leave him in his pen and all will be fine.
> 
> Wednesday, I left the room and got to the conference center and realized I had forgotten something. I went back to the hotel to retrieve my forgotten items. I get to the hallway and see two maids standing outside my door speaking Spanish and the only word I keep catching is "dog" in Spanish. The one maid blocks me from going in my room. Finally I get in and see Ralphie is no where in the room. I am freaking out at this point and I call to the front desk and ask for the manager as well as the head of the cleaning department. In minutes they show up and here is what the maid tells us.
> 
> While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.
> 
> It appeared to me that Ralphie should be somewhere in the hotel. Security came and took me into the office to watch the video tapes. We saw him running up and down the hallway and he looked so scared. He managed to get out while someone was coming in. We could see him running out in the parking lot and then disappear.
> 
> Since Wednesday I have been to all the animal shelter in Phoenix and no one has seen him. I have posted flyers in the area but I've not heard a thing. He is microchipped and does have a tag on his harness.
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I have to leave tomorrow for a conference in Seattle. My boss has been very understanding but only to a point.
> 
> The hotel has been some help but what more can they do? I am in contact with our company lawyer and she is seeing what legal ramifications we can take, but all I want is my Ralphie back.
> 
> Oh God, I am just sick. Can anyone think of anything else I can do? I don't want to leave without my baby![/B]


----------



## lillady

That is horrible! She should have followed your instructions and let him be. I hope you find him. Maybe call radio stations and have them do something over ther radio...I don't know! I wish we could all come and scour the area with you!











> index.php?act=findpost&pid=329095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any member in the Phoenix area who could be the local contact after Malt Lover leaves? If there is anyone, please contact this poor woman......[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Idea!! Does anyone know of a member in Phoenix?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I don't think she's accusing the maid/staff of stealing him? Just of letting him out of his crate instead of leaving him be like instructed...is that correct?


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, how tragic.







I feel just awful for you. What about contacting the local newspaper with your story. It is an unusual one and since you're just a visitor to Phoenix and had this happen to you, maybe they'll find it a human interest story worth writing about... If it were me, I'd try that along with the radio and TV stations. I hope and pray you find your baby.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> Please bear with me while I explain what happened.
> 
> This has been the worst week of my entire life! I travel for a living and this is why I got a Maltese. I wanted a dog to travel with me and keep me company in the hotels.
> 
> I've been in Phoenix for the past week doing a business meeting. I leave my hotel room around 11 am and usually return around 4 pm. I have an x-pen set up in the room for Ralphie where I leave his water, toys and pee pee pad. He is such a friendly boy who loves everyone.
> 
> When I leave, the maid staff is on their way in. I showed the maid Ralphie the first day I was there and told her in my broken Spanish that he won't bother her. Right away she was smitten with him. I told her to just leave him in his pen and all will be fine.
> 
> Wednesday, I left the room and got to the conference center and realized I had forgotten something. I went back to the hotel to retrieve my forgotten items. I get to the hallway and see two maids standing outside my door speaking Spanish and the only word I keep catching is "dog" in Spanish. The one maid blocks me from going in my room. Finally I get in and see Ralphie is no where in the room. I am freaking out at this point and I call to the front desk and ask for the manager as well as the head of the cleaning department. In minutes they show up and here is what the maid tells us.
> 
> While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.
> 
> It appeared to me that Ralphie should be somewhere in the hotel. Security came and took me into the office to watch the video tapes. We saw him running up and down the hallway and he looked so scared. He managed to get out while someone was coming in. We could see him running out in the parking lot and then disappear.
> 
> Since Wednesday I have been to all the animal shelter in Phoenix and no one has seen him. I have posted flyers in the area but I've not heard a thing. He is microchipped and does have a tag on his harness.
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I have to leave tomorrow for a conference in Seattle. My boss has been very understanding but only to a point.
> 
> The hotel has been some help but what more can they do? I am in contact with our company lawyer and she is seeing what legal ramifications we can take, but all I want is my Ralphie back.
> 
> Oh God, I am just sick. Can anyone think of anything else I can do? I don't want to leave without my baby![/B]




I'm not sure what everyone else thinks about this, but I have to say I think leaving your little one in a motel room while you are gone substantial amounts of time is a *REALLY *bad idea. If you want to travel with him and can not keep him in your possession all the time, find a kennel, pet sitter, or something like that.



Now that I've said my piece, I am in the Phoenix area and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help you find this little guy.


Do you have pictures? Did he have a tag or chip? Did tag or chip have your correct contact info on it? What hotel were you at including name, addresss and phone number? What did the hotel management say when you told them? What was the last time and date that you saw him? Trust me... the hotel knows pretty well who was likely to be in your room and if need be, I will go talk to the management face to face to get the information. The problem is that it very well may be a different maid every day... and it is not unusual to have one or two other hotel staff people go in a room on a given day... and those people may change from day to day. So talking to one little maid when you stay in a room over a week very nearly accomplishes nothing.

I'm willing to put up posters with a picture and a way of contacting you, I'll give you my phone number and my email address for anything you might need to say to me or send to me. I'll go drive around the area and knock on doors, if that is what it takes. I'll try to leave this website up tonight if you message me.


I do work during the week and have been extremely busy lately so please contact me ASAP. Please promise me that we get lucky, you will NEVER do this again.


----------



## The A Team

> My heart is sick for you.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing all the right things -- how about asking the hotel for help in calling a local radio and/or TV station and asking them to put the story out on the local news?
> 
> I pray you get dear Ralphie back soon. Do not give up hope![/B]



This would be my worst nightmare!!!!!!!! But I agree Maybe the local news can help....it worked around here recently...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Now that I've said my piece, I am in the Phoenix area and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help you find this little guy.[/B]



<span style="color:#330099">Yeah Max & Rocky's Mom for being willing to take time to help find little Ralphie!!! You're wonderful!!!














</span>


----------



## k/c mom

> I'm not sure what everyone else thinks about this, but I have to say I think leaving your little one in a motel room while you are gone substantial amounts of time is a *REALLY *bad idea. If you want to travel with him and can not keep him in your possession all the time, find a kennel, pet sitter, or something like that.
> 
> Now that I've said my piece, I am in the Phoenix area and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help you find this little guy.
> 
> Do you have pictures? Did he have a tag or chip? Did tag or chip have your correct contact info on it? What hotel were you at including name, addresss and phone number? What did the hotel management say when you told them? What was the last time and date that you saw him? Trust me... the hotel knows pretty well who was likely to be in your room and if need be, I will go talk to the management face to face to get the information. The problem is that it very well may be a different maid every day... and it is not unusual to have one or two other hotel staff people go in a room on a given day... and those people may change from day to day. So talking to one little maid when you stay in a room over a week very nearly accomplishes nothing.
> 
> I'm willing to put up posters with a picture and a way of contacting you, I'll give you my phone number and my email address for anything you might need to say to me or send to me. I'll go drive around the area and knock on doors, if that is what it takes. I'll try to leave this website up tonight if you message me.
> 
> I do work during the week and have been extremely busy lately so please contact me ASAP. Please promise me that we get lucky, you will NEVER do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Wow!!! I'm feeling better knowing you're "on it". I feel so bad for the owner.... You are WONDERFUL to offer such extensive help!!!


----------



## I found nemo

Im so sorry also, I would be running around all the streets looking like a nut. I have to agree maybe the owner or manager can question the staff to just make sure nobody is involved.
Your not accusing your Inquiring!!
Good Luck To You!!

ANDREA~


----------



## msmagnolia

Thank's Steve and Peg. Malt Lover, please contact Steve and Peg right away. They might be able to at least be a liason between newspaper ads, animal shelters, etc. and you once you have to leave the Phoenix area.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=329140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone else thinks about this, but I have to say I think leaving your little one in a motel room while you are gone substantial amounts of time is a *REALLY *bad idea. If you want to travel with him and can not keep him in your possession all the time, find a kennel, pet sitter, or something like that.
> 
> Now that I've said my piece, I am in the Phoenix area and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help you find this little guy.
> 
> Do you have pictures? Did he have a tag or chip? Did tag or chip have your correct contact info on it? What hotel were you at including name, addresss and phone number? What did the hotel management say when you told them? What was the last time and date that you saw him? Trust me... the hotel knows pretty well who was likely to be in your room and if need be, I will go talk to the management face to face to get the information. The problem is that it very well may be a different maid every day... and it is not unusual to have one or two other hotel staff people go in a room on a given day... and those people may change from day to day. So talking to one little maid when you stay in a room over a week very nearly accomplishes nothing.
> 
> I'm willing to put up posters with a picture and a way of contacting you, I'll give you my phone number and my email address for anything you might need to say to me or send to me. I'll go drive around the area and knock on doors, if that is what it takes. I'll try to leave this website up tonight if you message me.
> 
> I do work during the week and have been extremely busy lately so please contact me ASAP. Please promise me that we get lucky, you will NEVER do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! I'm feeling better knowing you're "on it". I feel so bad for the owner.... You are WONDERFUL to offer such extensive help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 

I'm just doing what I would hope that someone else would do, if situation were turned around and I were looking. However, I have to say that I am not real optimistic that this will have a positive outcome in the near future. I would also be interested in everyone else's thoughts on leaving their Malts like this. To the extent that we all participate here, I really think it needs to be clearly stated this is not something we all should be doing. We have tken ours with us on travel several times where they stayed in a motel. However, it was always when we were in the room.



I do have a question though that maybe one of you has more info than I. I believe I read that the little guy was microchipped. I think you would contact either the microchip company yourself, if you were given all the info or, contact the vet who did the chipping and tell them the dog is lost and the details. I have to think there is a fair chance that sooner or later this guy will see a vet... 



I guess I'm just not sure how the microchip system works and what the odds are that a vet would scan and note the dog is missing... Does anyone have more info?



If I know where the dog went missing, I will also try and locate all the vet officies in the area and alert them. Also open to other ideas anyone might have.





> index.php?act=findpost&pid=329140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've said my piece, I am in the Phoenix area and I'm willing to do whatever I can to help you find this little guy.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Max & Rocky's Mom for being willing to take time to help find little Ralphie!!! You're wonderful!!! [/B]
Click to expand...

 



Mom???



Making some assumptions I see...







No... I'm the evil "Steve".


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

you have in addition to you own. ..adn a local contact number if you can.
Place ad in lost and found in newspaper
Maybe contact the local radio station..?( they sometimes will do a public service anouncement). 
place flyers in all grocers, groomers and vet offices. 
place an ad in petfinder classified.
I know one gal who lost her pooch while on vacation who called upon the local girl/boy scouts to 'comb the neighborhood. ( In this case I believe the people she was staying with had a child with one or the other of ths group.
I'll look in my files to see if anyone in know in that area.

I will be praying like crazy your little Ralphie is found soon!
can you give the general location in Phoenix that he was last seen. many searches I have done need a zip code and i know phoenix has severaldepending upon the area of the city.


----------



## mmo

What a nightmare. I hope you find Ralphie soon


----------



## Scoobydoo

When we travelled with Scooby and stayed in motels and hotels they had a not pet left alone rule, if you went out the pet had to go too. We were happy with that, we couldn't leave Scooby alone in a strange place because he would cry his heart out.


----------



## beckybc03

The original post said that they saw the little guy run out the front of the hotel into the parking lot so clearly Ralphie is not going to be at the maid's house as some people suggested. 

I too would call a tv station. Your story will definitely make a great public interest piece and it really could speed up the process a lot. 

I have left Lilly alone in a few hotel rooms but I always made sure that the do not disturb sign was on the door and that housekeeping was very aware that they were not to enter the room while I was gone. I "scheduled" a cleaning time when I could take Lilly out with me and I have never had a problem. Just a thought. 

I really really hope that you find your little Ralphie soon. I have faith because he was microchipped and had tags on. Stories like this make me very happy that Lilly got a microchip before she even came home from the breeder. 

Please keep us updated, I will be thinking of Ralphie and you!


----------



## Ladysmom

I have to agree with Steve. You should never leave your valuables out and unattended in a hotel room. A dog is certainly more precious than any piece of jewlery is. Although it does sound like Ralphie really escaped in this situation, these little toy dogs are just as tempting left alone in a hotel room as in a car. And while this maid may have had good intentions, it ended in disaster.

I am surprised that hotels allow people to leave their pets alone anyway. 

I pray this has happy ending. I feel so much better now that Steve is working on it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Yeah Max & Rocky's Mom for being willing to take time to help find little Ralphie!!! You're wonderful!!!


 



Mom???



Making some assumptions I see...







No... I'm the evil "Steve".
[/QUOTE]

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oooops!







Sorry, we all know what happens when one assumes!!!







I still haven't figured everyone out here but seems most people are women. What were the odds?







You're still wonderful though!!!







</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky

Several issues here... first, Phoenix may be a LOT larger area than many of you think. We don't have several zip codes... if there is not a hundred or so, I would be very surprised. 



And then there is media...You guys have to understand that newspapers, radio, and such are not homogeneous markets around here. You have the English side and the Hispanic side and these is not much cross over. I can barely handle English.... and speak no Spanish at all and a large percentage of our population is Hispanic and speaks limited or no English.



There are several large newspapers and an ad of any size is going to cost thousands of dollars... and then there are all sorts of smaller ones with very limited reach. . Thus you tend to find English language media outlets and Spanish language media outlets and there is not a lot of cross over between them.



I'm thinking the best bet here might be to post a reward flyer with the stipulation that No Questions Asked if he is returned. No one loses a job... no complaint filed with the police, etc. If the reward is large enough... I could imagine that who ever is responsible might be motivated to make a call. There is also a chance that something happened and he got out and just walked away. A reward should be enough to motivate either of those types of people.



Then just chalk it up to an expensive lesson and learn from your mistake.









> Yeah Max & Rocky's Mom for being willing to take time to help find little Ralphie!!! You're wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom???
> 
> 
> 
> Making some assumptions I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... I'm the evil "Steve".
Click to expand...

<span style="font-family:Comic">Oooops!







Sorry, we all know what happens when one assumes!!!







I still haven't figured everyone out here but seems most people are women. What were the odds?







You're still wonderful though!!!







</span>[/QUOTE] 



Just teasing you.....


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Oh, I am so sorry about poor Ralphie. You should contact the media (all local stations) and offer a reward. Chances are he's been picked up by someone, and a reward may make them want to give him back. Poor little Ralphie! I pray he finds his way back to you.


----------



## Malt Lover

I just want to thank everyone who has offereed so much support. I am having a meeting with the hotel management in a few minutes. One of the "big wigs" has flown in from their New York head quarters to offer assistance. I am going to ask the hotel to front the money for the reward. We'll see what happens.

I'll write more later tonight.

Thank you again everyone!









Please pray for my Ralphie.


----------



## elly

I think the reward is a good idea. I have been praying all afternoon.

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo

Oh no, poor Ralphie







. I do sooooo hope you find him. Maybe you can speak to your boss again & stay & do some more searching. Take an emergency leave or something. I would never be able to leave until I left no stone unturned in my search. I agree with Steve, no one should leave their beloved Malt or any other pet alone in a hotel room,especially for several hrs. I'm so sorry this has happened to you & Ralphie.


----------



## Gregswife

It would be unlikely to have the same person clean your room for 5 days in a row, and as you said that you heard 2 maids talking in spanish, maybe there was a communication problem. I really do hope that you find Ralphie - I can only imagine how worrisome it would be for you to have to return home without him. I would definitely take Steve up on his more than generous offer. It might help for the hotel to know that there is someone physically there who was willing to continue the search. Good luck in finding your baby.


----------



## wagirl98665

I do hope and pray you get your little Ralphie back quickly.


----------



## Julie718

> I just want to thank everyone who has offereed so much support. I am having a meeting with the hotel management in a few minutes. One of the "big wigs" has flown in from their New York head quarters to offer assistance. I am going to ask the hotel to front the money for the reward. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I'll write more later tonight.
> 
> Thank you again everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pray for my Ralphie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I am still praying for you and Ralphie. I hope he is returned soon.


----------



## Ladysmom

> I just want to thank everyone who has offereed so much support. I am having a meeting with the hotel management in a few minutes. One of the "big wigs" has flown in from their New York head quarters to offer assistance. I am going to ask the hotel to front the money for the reward. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I'll write more later tonight.
> 
> Thank you again everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pray for my Ralphie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I am glad that the hotel is stepping up and taking responsibilty for Ralphie's disappearance. More money and more access to the media will give you a better shot at bringing Ralphie home.

I pray this has a happy ending.


----------



## revakb2

So sorry about Ralphie. I hope he is found soon. Posters and a reward are probably your best bet. I would post a picture and write the reward notice in both Spanish and English. I'll be praying for his safe return. If you haven't done so already, I would contact Steve. 

Thanks Steve for your offer of help in this horrible situation.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

As much as I'd like to take my little ones with me when on vacation, I wouldn't.

My boyfriend and I have thought of going up to Orlando (I live in miami) and bringing them along. Where would we leave them? I asked. "In the hotel." Pfffftt!! YEAH RIGHT. I mentioned to him god knows how many maids go in there to clean up, and what they're capable of doing and/or if they start barking like MAD for anything, they might disturb others, which leads to them calling management and maybe checking out the room. I would never. 


I really do hope you find your Ralphie though. I really wouldn't know what to do if placed in your shoes. I'll pray for you and hope all comes out well. That woman had no right in taking him out of his place. What was she thinking???? 

Keep us posted. And good luck.


----------



## Teddyandme

My prayers are with you and poor Ralfie...who I am sure just wants his mommy back. I do hope his prayers and mine are heard. 

My stomach is turning right now for this little one. I hope he is safe somewhere..so that he can be found


----------



## Krystal

I hope you find Ralfie! I am so sorry to hear about this! Good Luck!


----------



## gibbert

oh my gosh. this makes me absolutely sick! i'll be praying for Ralphie to be returned to you safely, and quickly. I agree with Kim and others who have suggested contacting all television and radio stations, etc. I know this can be a huge help.

If it were Tchelsi lost in a strange city there's no way I could go back home without having found her. I know you're so scared. 

Do everything you can think of NOW because the more time that passes the lower your odds get for getting him back. I'm glad you got him chipped. I hope that aids in locating him. Definitely take advantage of Steve's offer to help. Steve, you are amazing to offer your assistance!

Stay positive. I'll be thinking about you and Ralphie. Good luck, and please keep us updated when you can.



http://www.trackingtrails.com/ this is a certified pet detective. Coming to you and finding lost pets is what they do. Contact them asap if you decide to use them. (sorry, i'm using a strange computer and can't add the link as i usually would).



http://www.petrescue.com/library/find-pet.htm this is a checklist of what to do when a pet goes missing.



http://www.fidofinder.com/ this is an online database of lost and found pets. Never used it but might be helpful.


----------



## Gemma

I am so sorry







this is so scary














I hope you find him soon before you leave


----------



## Deanna

Omg! I am so sorry. This is just horrible. 

I am guessing since you didn't mention it- he isn't micro-chipped? 

I will be praying for his safe and speedy return. 

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## louis' mom

i woke up and thought of poor ralphie.







another prayer for his safety and safe return.


----------



## HDHOG4ME

Please God bring Ralphie back! This is just so sad to read. Please let us know any updates. Praying very hard for a safe outcome.
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## carrie

first of all, i don't know why people are coming down on this person for taking their beloved pet with them on business trips and leaving said pet in a hotel room. in my opinion, that's just adding salt to an already very painful wound. gosh.








let's please focus on the essential issue at hand here, finding ralphie.

secondly, i wish ralphie a safe and speedy return. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## I found nemo

Any updates??
I sure hope she found Ralphie!!








ANDREA~


----------



## HDHOG4ME

I agree -- no condeming anyone for taking their pet with them. This boils down to one simple thing. People today have no respect for other people, other people's stuff, or anything else and that includes property and this poor little dog! The cleaning lady took it upon herself to decide in her ultimate knowledge that the fact the dog was in his pen was cruel and let him out! That person inflicting their decision caused this. All they had to do was respect another person's wishes and directions. It's one thing to care about an animal obviously being mistreated. It's another thing altogether here.
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Ladysmom

I don't think anyone is condemning Malt Lover. Steve, who is a very well respected member here and also very involved in Maltese rescue, just pointed out to all of us how unwise it is to leave our precious Maltese unattended and this horrible situation should be a lesson to us all. 

I am certain poor Malt Lover is beating herself up over this already and wishing she never left her Ralphie alone in that hotel room. I'm sure she just wanted Ralphie with her and never thought of the potential for something like this to happen. 

We all need to learn from this tragedy, not judge anyone.


----------



## thelittlepet

Hope he is found safe and sound very soon. This is my worst nightmare, to lose a pet in a city not your own and eventually have to leave. We travel with our regularly, never left in the room, and I am always fearful that someone will get off their leash or out of the stroller. Even when we are in the room, we put the do not disturb sign up, just in case. 
Aimee


----------



## elly

Still praying for a safe return









Cathy


----------



## Max & Rocky

> I don't think anyone is condemning Malt Lover. Steve, who is a very well respected member here and also very involved in Maltese rescue, just pointed out to all of us how unwise it is to leave our precious Maltese unattended and this horrible situation should be a lesson to us all.
> 
> I am certain poor Malt Lover is beating herself up over this already and wishing she never left her Ralphie alone in that hotel room. I'm sure she just wanted Ralphie with her and never thought of the potential for something like this to happen.
> 
> We all need to learn from this tragedy, not judge anyone.[/B]


 

Thanks for defending me...







I'm a "little" opinionated but if I have offended Malt Lover or anyone else here by stating my opinion, I am truly sorry.



I felt I had to go on record saying what I thought or else I was in effect, condoning this. Since it was posted here, this might encourage other members to think they should do the same. We are just like 90% of you and have taken Max and Rocky traveling with us several times and will probably do so again. When we do, we have always taken them with us during the day. When the travel situation was such that we could not keep them with at least one of us during the day, we made other arrangements... But we have also checked out boarding kennels in the LA area we frequently travel to in case we wanted to do this. 



I posted a private message to the lady yesterday because I need to know what hotel was involved but have yet to hear anything back from her. I hope she has found Ralphie. If she hasn't, my offer of help stands and I'll not make other preachy comments on this subject.


----------



## HappyB

I certainly hope that Ralphie is found soon, and that he is safe and healthy.

Several years ago, I let it be know that I was headed to Texas and would take dogs needing transport as far as needed. I ended up with four dogs, going to three locations. One was a Bichon that was let out of a hotel room bathroom by the maid. It ran loose for two weeks before it was found. The owner had stayed in the city long enough to contact the local rescue groups, vets, and shelter. They drove 100 miles to me, and I drove her the remaining 400 to her home. Hopefully, someone will help Ralphie on his way back to you.


----------



## Julie718

Any update?














More prayers that Ralphie will be found safe and sound.


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Any news yet on Ralphie?

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Ladysmom

Steve, I'm surprised Malt Lover hasn't contacted you! You were very kind to offer to help. You sounded like her best chance to find Ralphie to me.


----------



## gibbert

I can't get my mind off of little Ralphie.

I would be more than happy to make telephone calls - to Phoenix media, to the shelters in the area, to businesses and addresses in the area of your hotel. I'll do all the research - I just need to know all the details - hotel name address and phone number, numbers where you can be reached, the time Ralphie went missing, etc. I'm pm'ing you now. I hope you're able to check this site often.

Please accept all the assistance offered to you. The more action taken and the more people looking for Ralphie, the better.

Stay positive. Keeping our fingers crossed here in Atlanta!


----------



## The A Team

I can't stand this - I hope Malt Lover has contacted Max & Rockies parents by now....precious time is slipping by!









This is the worst thing that I can imagine happening - Malt Lover must be absolutely heart broken.


----------



## HollyHobbie

I am sorry to hear of little Ralphie. I pray for his safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## Gregswife

Like so many others here, I came to the thread to see if there was any word on Ralphie. Malt Lover, can you update us on the situation and on the meeting with the hotel management....


----------



## Ladysmom

I was also hoping for an update.....


----------



## Boobookit

*I can't even imagine the horror of this......I would be besides myself if someone did that to my Pacino and/or my Ralphie....*

*I sure hope we hear a good report from Ralphie's mommy.....I just don't know what to say. I have not come on much because I was so heartbroken over Chloe and now this............*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Carole

Poor Ralphie























This is almost all owners worst nightmare (along with illness/death) of our beloved fur-kids.
Praying this sweet boy can be found and returned.

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## beckybc03

The original post said she had to leave for Seattle today so that is probably why there is no update. 

I really hope that she found him before she had to leave Seattle, such a heartbreaking story


----------



## Julie718

I was just looking for an update. I really hope she found Ralphie.


----------



## Gambitsgirl

Just looking for an update... all my prayers for Ralphie and his mommy!
Will keep praying and stay hopeful until .....
Misty and Gambit


----------



## MissMelanie

*I hope every member of that Hotel's Staff is doing all they can to help find Ralphie.*



*How AWFUL!*



*Good, good luck, God Bless,*

*Melanie*


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Oh GOD this is so awful. I really hope you can find your little baby and bring him home safely! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Deborah

I am very sorry that Ralphie is gone and do hope for him to be found soon.

Steve I have traveled with my dog and she goes with me. I would not leave her alone in a hotel room.
She doesn't ever bark but one never knows what may happen when left alone. When we were in Iowa I took Marshmallow in my purse everywhere I went.
This Dec. we were in the Bay area and left late in the morning. We hit LA traffic and spent 4 and 1/2 hours on the road. It was too late in the day to continue driving. another 8 hours to get to lovely Sierra Vista. So we stopped in Palm Springs. Got registered and took like the last room in the hotel. As we were getting our keys the guy pulled out the no pet agreement. i signed it and we snuck Rylee in. When we went out to dinner she went with us. The last time I traveled I had permission to keep a pet in the hotel. Since this was last minute I had no choice but to sneak her in. I am pleased to say she did not damage the hotel in any way.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Furbabymom

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>











Malt Lover' date='Feb 2 2007, 03:49 PM' post='329056'] Please bear with me while I explain what happened.

This has been the worst week of my entire life! I travel for a living and this is why I got a Maltese. I wanted a dog to travel with me and keep me company in the hotels. 

I've been in Phoenix for the past week doing a business meeting. I leave my hotel room around 11 am and usually return around 4 pm. I have an x-pen set up in the room for Ralphie where I leave his water, toys and pee pee pad. He is such a friendly boy who loves everyone. 

When I leave, the maid staff is on their way in. I showed the maid Ralphie the first day I was there and told her in my broken Spanish that he won't bother her. Right away she was smitten with him. I told her to just leave him in his pen and all will be fine.

Wednesday, I left the room and got to the conference center and realized I had forgotten something. I went back to the hotel to retrieve my forgotten items. I get to the hallway and see two maids standing outside my door speaking Spanish and the only word I keep catching is "dog" in Spanish. The one maid blocks me from going in my room. Finally I get in and see Ralphie is no where in the room. I am freaking out at this point and I call to the front desk and ask for the manager as well as the head of the cleaning department. In minutes they show up and here is what the maid tells us.

While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.

It appeared to me that Ralphie should be somewhere in the hotel. Security came and took me into the office to watch the video tapes. We saw him running up and down the hallway and he looked so scared. He managed to get out while someone was coming in. We could see him running out in the parking lot and then disappear.

Since Wednesday I have been to all the animal shelter in Phoenix and no one has seen him. I have posted flyers in the area but I've not heard a thing. He is microchipped and does have a tag on his harness. 

I don't know what to do now. I have to leave tomorrow for a conference in Seattle. My boss has been very understanding but only to a point.

The hotel has been some help but what more can they do? I am in contact with our company lawyer and she is seeing what legal ramifications we can take, but all I want is my Ralphie back.

Oh God, I am just sick. Can anyone think of anything else I can do? I don't want to leave without my baby!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gregswife

I hope by this time, you and Ralphie have been reunited. I just re-read your original post and something struck me as odd, and you might mention it to the manager of the hotel if you are still in touch with them. You said that the maid would let Ralphie out of his pen and he got out when another maid opened the door...I have been in some pretty high-class hotels and I have never had a maid close the door to the room while they are cleaning it. In fact, I had one very chatty maid tell me it is policy that it has to be kept opened so that they are visible to reduce the possiblity of guests accusing them of theft. I know it doesn't help you find Ralphie, but I would question why the door was closed, while she was in your room, in the first place.


----------



## NC's Mom

I'm guessing that the maid closed the door to keep Ralphie from running out of the room after she let him out of his pen. Not that it did much good, as it turns out...









Because terrible things like this can happen even when the person involved is trying to do something nice (in her mind anyway) for the dog.....this is why I HATE to travel anywhere when I can't be back that same night. I HATE trusting my dogs with ANYONE at all. It's too easy for something to go terribly wrong.









Ralphie's got a human and two Maltese over here in the Land of the Morning Calm rooting for his safe and SOON recovery.


----------



## k/c mom

> I hope by this time, you and Ralphie have been reunited. I just re-read your original post and something struck me as odd, and you might mention it to the manager of the hotel if you are still in touch with them. You said that the maid would let Ralphie put of his pen and he got out when another maid opened the door...I have been in some pretty high-class hotels and I have never had a maid close the door to the room while they are cleaning it. In fact, I had one very chatty maid tell me it is policy that it has to be kept opened so that they are visible to reduce the possiblity of guests accusing them of theft. I know it doesn't help you find Ralphie, but I would question why the door was closed, while she was in your room, in the first place.[/B]


Hi Cheryl, I was at an Embassy Suites in Atlanta recently and went back to my room after breakfast. The door was closed and I used my key to get in and lo and behold the maid was in there. It gave me a little shock there for a moment because I wasn't expecting to see her. Maybe they don't like the doors open so people passing by can't see in and see a disheveled room. Or while the maid was diverted in cleaning the bathroom, for example, they could come in and steal something..... ???


----------



## The A Team

Just checking for an update....I guess Ralphie's still missing? Poor Malt Lover must be heart sick. It's got to be the worst feeling in the world to board a plane and leave your baby behind - lost.


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> Please bear with me while I explain what happened.
> 
> This has been the worst week of my entire life! I travel for a living and this is why I got a Maltese. I wanted a dog to travel with me and keep me company in the hotels.
> 
> I've been in Phoenix for the past week doing a business meeting. I leave my hotel room around 11 am and usually return around 4 pm. I have an x-pen set up in the room for Ralphie where I leave his water, toys and pee pee pad. He is such a friendly boy who loves everyone.
> 
> When I leave, the maid staff is on their way in. I showed the maid Ralphie the first day I was there and told her in my broken Spanish that he won't bother her. Right away she was smitten with him. I told her to just leave him in his pen and all will be fine.
> 
> Wednesday, I left the room and got to the conference center and realized I had forgotten something. I went back to the hotel to retrieve my forgotten items. I get to the hallway and see two maids standing outside my door speaking Spanish and the only word I keep catching is "dog" in Spanish. The one maid blocks me from going in my room. Finally I get in and see Ralphie is no where in the room. I am freaking out at this point and I call to the front desk and ask for the manager as well as the head of the cleaning department. In minutes they show up and here is what the maid tells us.
> 
> While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.
> 
> It appeared to me that Ralphie should be somewhere in the hotel. Security came and took me into the office to watch the video tapes. We saw him running up and down the hallway and he looked so scared. He managed to get out while someone was coming in. We could see him running out in the parking lot and then disappear.
> 
> Since Wednesday I have been to all the animal shelter in Phoenix and no one has seen him. I have posted flyers in the area but I've not heard a thing. He is microchipped and does have a tag on his harness.
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I have to leave tomorrow for a conference in Seattle. My boss has been very understanding but only to a point.
> 
> The hotel has been some help but what more can they do? I am in contact with our company lawyer and she is seeing what legal ramifications we can take, but all I want is my Ralphie back.
> 
> Oh God, I am just sick. Can anyone think of anything else I can do? I don't want to leave without my baby![/B]



Have you gone to the police to alert them, I am so very sorry, this maid was wrong to touch your property period, he was your loving pet and yes your property, I would be so upset too and I just pray someone will be honest enough to return him, I wish I could give you words of comfort. I would think that the hotel would offer an reward on a flyer after all they and their staff hold a full responsibility and are liable based on that security video.

I am just so sorry, Nedra


----------



## louis' mom

Just checking to see if there was an update.







I asked my friends who travel with their yorkies ALL THE TIME and they said 1) ALWAYS put the do not disturb sign on the door when you leave 2) at the Sheraton hotels (W, Sheraton, Westins, etc.) they have a doggie in room sign as well.


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.

Nedra


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=329127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
Click to expand...

 

Nedra,



Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nedra,
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


The maid had no right to touch this dog by removing him from his pen, as stated in the original post.


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 2 2007, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=329127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
Click to expand...



Nedra,



Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.
[/B][/QUOTE]


The maid had no right to touch this dog by removing him from his pen, as stated in the original post. [/B][/QUOTE]



I did not say otherwise, But to view the hotel's liability in this this to be the same as hotel staff stealing something may also not be correct. We do not even know the dog was there with permission.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Villa Marsesca @ Feb 5 2007, 06:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=330234
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nedra,
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


The maid had no right to touch this dog by removing him from his pen, as stated in the original post. [/B][/QUOTE]



I did not say otherwise, But to view the hotel's liability in this this to be the same as hotel staff stealing something may also not be correct. We do not even know the dog was there with permission.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I doubt a hotel would have flown in someone from their offices to help with this search if he was not there with permission, and if they did not feel some liability in this.


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nedra,
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

This below was what was said in the original post:

(While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.)

The maid was wrong and holds full responsibility, she had no right to touch the dog and the hotel holds responsibility in helping in the search.

JMO, Nedra


----------



## Ladysmom

I personally wouldn't even feel comfortable leaving Lady alone in a hotel room with a "do not disturb sign". The awful truth is that these little toy dogs are considered valuable and are often stolen. Just think about the stories we have heard here, most recently when someone tried to steal a little Malt from his own backyard. I met a man while walking Lady who broke down in tears when he stopped to talk to us. His little Malt had beens stolen out of his car when he ran in to a quick stop for just a minute.

I believe the hotel can be held responsible for Ralphie's loss. If the maid didn't steal Ralphie it's not a criminal matter, but the hotel can be held civilly liable because Ralphie was lost due to their negligence.

Of course, being held responsible will not bring Ralphie back.

I wish Malt Lover would update us. Has anyone heard from her since she posted this?


----------



## Malt Lover

I just want to thank everyone for their concern for Ralphie. I still have not found him.

I had to leave Phoenix last night. It was so difficult for me. I can’t go into too much detail at the moment for legal reasons, but I have many people in the Phoenix area looking for him while I am gone. I spent the last several days searching.

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. I followed through with all of them.

I am hoping to return to the area Tuesday night or Wednesday. I’ll keep you posted.

My lawyer has recommended that I not say too much at the moment, so please forgive me. This has turned into more than a nightmare. I can’t think straight.

Thank you for all the PMs. I am going to try to reply to each one, but it may take me a few days.

I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## lillady

We will continue praying for you and Ralphie!







Let us know, when you can, how things are going!


----------



## bentleyboy

Gosh! You must be distraught. Thinking of you and hope you find him soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## elly

Praying for a safe return























Cathy


----------



## Jacki

I'm glad to see some kind of an update -- and I'm glad you have engaged a lawyer. 

Whether or not the dog walked out under his own steam doesn't matter because the maid had NO RIGHT to go against Malt Lover's specific instructions and let Ralphie out of his pen!!!! It doesn't matter if she picked him up, put him in her bag and carried him out OR just let him out of his pen, allowing for his escape ... she is still at fault for what has happened. 

Malt Lover ... you are in my prayers and thoughts daily. Please don't lose hope -- you have many people praying and doing "legwork" for you, as Steve and Peg did the other day.


----------



## mmo

Just a note to wish you the best of luck. I hope you can get your little angel back very soon!


----------



## HDHOG4ME

I am just so thankful to hear an update -- I will continue to pray that there is a happy outcome to this nightmare. Please keep us posted (yes, we understand the legal issues....) but we are concerned both for Ralphie and for you. Be strong and know we are still praying and hoping.

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so sorry Ralphie hasn't been found yet.







I'm praying for a happy reunion.


----------



## I found nemo

I am praying also, I really hope he is back in your arms soon!!









ANDREA~


----------



## Morkie4

Awwww, I haven't been back in a couple of days, thought for sure you would have found your little Ralphie! I am so sorry you had to leave the area without him.........that had to be hard. Let's hope someone is a "good samaritan" and finds him and returns him to you.


----------



## The A Team

Glad to finally get an update - but it's not the one we were hoping for. Malt Lover - may you get your dog back soon- and in good shape.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Thank you for taking the time to give us an update, I am truly sorry it wasn't better news Malt Lover but I will keep praying for Ralphie's safe return to you in the very near future


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

I just thought of something, (and it may seem like a stupid idea so forgive me!), but since Ralphie is tagged and microchipped only two scenarios could have occurred. He is avoiding people and is on the streets somewhere (I pray not!) or he was picked up by someone who is not giving him back for whatever reason. Maybe you could smoke this person out by putting in a false ad that if anyone finds Ralphie that he needs immediate vet attention for a medical condition that cannot be ignored. By then the person will have removed his tag but perhaps a vet at an animal hospital might realize that he was stolen. You could call up all the shelters and animal hospitals in the vicinity and put them on notice to be on the lookout for a kidnapped maltese. 

I know I watch too many crime and/or soap operas but if Ralphie was taken, the people who took him know for a fact he is a lost animal because they found him with tags.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

This has been my greatest fear all Frosty's life--someone stealing him. That's why we got an RV to travel in, so Frosty could be with us and be safe. I realize everyone can't use an RV for travel, especially when on business. I am just glad we were able to do that in our case.

I have always feared leaving him in an auto even for a few minutes in cool weather. I try to park where I can see the car while inside a restaurant. A cute, expensive looking dog that can be so easily scooped up and concealed is so easy to steal.









In Ralphie's case if he was trotting down the hall someone grapped him. That is if the maid didn't.







It is so sad and I'm praying they will give him up.


----------



## camfan

> I just want to thank everyone for their concern for Ralphie. I still have not found him.
> 
> I had to leave Phoenix last night. It was so difficult for me. I can’t go into too much detail at the moment for legal reasons, but I have many people in the Phoenix area looking for him while I am gone. I spent the last several days searching.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. I followed through with all of them.
> 
> I am hoping to return to the area Tuesday night or Wednesday. I’ll keep you posted.
> 
> My lawyer has recommended that I not say too much at the moment, so please forgive me. This has turned into more than a nightmare. I can’t think straight.
> 
> Thank you for all the PMs. I am going to try to reply to each one, but it may take me a few days.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated.[/B]


I hope this all works out and your Ralphie is found! You poor thing.

I'm glad you have an attorney involved--justice for you and Ralphie!!!

Hoping with all my heart for him to come home.


----------



## Julie718

Oh no...sorry to hear that Ralphie has not been found yet. I will continue to pray that he is found and returned to you safe and sound.







I know this must be a terrible experience for you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww...I was so hoping when I checked in today there would be good news. I'm still praying...and still sick!</span>


----------



## Gambitsgirl

Hi all!
Nedra, I agree with you.The liability on the Hotel (from the given facts) is overwhelming.. not to mention the emtional damage caused on Maltlover and Ralphie. 
I have been in property management/real estate for over 6 years.I've trained managers and staff on what to do to DECREASE liability. You go into an occupied apartment with pets-NEVER touch! Make sure you have a signed agreement that pet is put up or you(renter) are there with them if any maintenance, cleaning, repairs, etc. is done on home or apartment. For safety of pet, renter/guests, and company!

As far as cleaning a room, or a rental in MOST states, this is a liability on the owners (hotel)here.(facts given) A staff member should NEVER touch personal property, on top of the fact that the manager let Maltlover view the video.(this admits liability) 
Did no one stop and wonder why a loose pet was running around a hotel by itself? Then you have the fact that the maid admitted she let Ralphie out....

She also mentions the fact in the last post that a corporate "big wig" is coming in from NY.
From the hotel's perspective they were trying to help but should have viewed the tapes privately.(I bet the hotel manager gets into trouble)
Then informed Malt lover- Letting her view the tapes reveals "fault" on their staff (in my opinion of course), but I have seen things like this in regards to personal property... not animals... when in doubt.. a company will take/should take responsibility to keep it from getting bigger and uglier.

Plus-sending a corporate person in-they would never want this story to be made public. 

Quite honestly, if it were me, I'd be searching non stop,shouting from the roof tops,and have an army or attorneys and pet people out there in Phoenix until someone picked up the story for tv and we found Ralphie!

And Maltlover could be doing this now...

This is a pr nightmare for the hotel. If they are "pet friendly", and I am assuming that they are..
We all know our reactions here has been overwhelming.. imagine every dog lover across america's reaction...!!!!
All in all-everyone that has read this learned a lesson-"do not disturb" or like me.. take your baby everywhere, if not leave them with a trusted friend or family member.

We all want Ralphie back and safe..So hopefully we will get good news soon!














> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 2 2007, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=329127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't anymore ideas but will really pray you find Ralphie soon!! I'm so sorry & am just sick about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh Misty, We sure on the same page, be it a diamond ring on the dresser or Ralphie in his pen, she had no right to touch Ralphie and the hotel is liable and needs to address the search with a reward and flyers, hopefully someeone will return him, I saw this and I am very upset and thought of you traveling as well, I would leabe a note everytime I left, do not touch my dog or better yet allow maid service only when I was present..hang that do not disturb sign on your door.
> 
> Nedra [/B]
Click to expand...

 

Nedra,



Not to be argumentative about this, but anyone with a knowledge of law is going to see one large glaring difference here. No one is saying the maid picked the dog up and took him (stole him). The dog walked out on his own power. If you leave something in the room and the make takes it, that is an entirely different situation than what occurred here... However I still think the maid should have left him alone and I hope Ralphie is found.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This below was what was said in the original post:

(While cleaning my room, she would always let Ralphie out of his pen because she thought it was "cruel" to leave him in the pen. One of the other maids opened the door and Ralphie ran out.)

The maid was wrong and holds full responsibility, she had no right to touch the dog and the hotel holds responsibility in helping in the search.

JMO, Nedra








[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I would hope the hotel would put up a SUBSTANTIAL reward and advertise it.. if someone found him.. money tends to be a good motivator for "coming forth".
I continue to pray little Ralphie is found!


----------



## Krystal

I hope Ralphie returns home safe! Im praying for him!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I am glad to see an update, but sad that you have not recovered him yet.








My thoughts and prayers are with you and Raphie and whomever might have him.


----------



## puppymom

I'm so sorry that Ralphie hasn't been found, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. 

I am wondering, as I have read this post over the last few days, on the issue of traveling and dogs..... I have stayed at a number of "pet friendly" hotels over the years but every hotel I have ever stayed at has made it very clear that dogs are not to be left unattended, even for a quick run to a restaurant for a meal, at any time. When traveling I have always ordered room service or take out. If a hotel has that policy I would think that their liability would be very limited if the dog were left unattended. 

My question is, and really not regard to Raphie, are there actually hotels that allow you to leave a dog unattended in the room?


----------



## beckybc03

> I'm so sorry that Ralphie hasn't been found, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am wondering, as I have read this post over the last few days, on the issue of traveling and dogs..... I have stayed at a number of "pet friendly" hotels over the years but every hotel I have ever stayed at has made it very clear that dogs are not to be left unattended, even for a quick run to a restaurant for a meal, at any time. When traveling I have always ordered room service or take out. If a hotel has that policy I would think that their liability would be very limited if the dog were left unattended.
> 
> My question is, and really not regard to Raphie, are there actually hotels that allow you to leave a dog unattended in the room?[/B]


Every hotel that I have ever brought Lilly too, probably 3 or 4, and all the hotels that my parents have brought their bichon to allow owners to leave their dogs unattended in the room. There are many hotels that even offer dog packages. For example, if you pay an extra $100 or so a night, the W hotels will put food and water bowls, a bed and toys in your room for you. The fee also includes a daily walk and you can add on extra walks for an additional fee. They will also arrange for pet sitters, grooming arrangements or anything else you could desire for your dog. I believe that the Ritz Carlton has even started offering doggy massages in the rooms. So to answer your question, there are definitely hotels that allow you to leave your dog unattended! I have never been asked to sign any waivers limiting liability for the hotel with respect to my dog....I have only been told that should she ruin something I would obviously be responsible. 

I really really hope that we hear some positive news soon. I feel so badly for Ralphie's mom as this really could happen to anyone. I don't think that she did a bad thing by leaving him unattended in the room. We should be able to trust people to follow our requests and it is unfortunate that this was not the case in this particular situation. As I said before, I think the best way to prevent something like this from happening when leaving the dog in the room alone is necessary is to have the maids clean the room while you take your dog out in the morning and then placing the do not disturb sign on the door when you leave. 

Praying for Ralphie


----------



## flossysmom

Oh gosh, I sure hope that you get Ralphie back









I travel with Roy and Flossy all the time. I always tell the front desk they are there. I give them my cell number to reach me, just incase they are disturbing anyone







I also tell them that no one is permitted into my room if I am not there. I aslo put the DND sign on the door too. I have never had any problems. I stayed at a hotel for a couple of days with Flossy, and the maid would come in only while I was there. The days that I missed her, she would leave a note for me to pick up towels and what nots at the front desk. This was not the same person each time either. I made myself clear about nobody being in my room while I was not. 

Honestly, I think that if you put the DND sign on the door, then the staff should respect that. Someone mentioned that some places do not allow pets to be unattended. I belive that this would be explainded to you at check in, or in the info with your room key. The people at the desk informed of this rule at one place I stayed, and I just simply did not stay there again. 

I am so sorry this has happened to poor Ralphie and you







I hope that he is found safe


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I'm so sorry that Ralphie hasn't been found, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am wondering, as I have read this post over the last few days, on the issue of traveling and dogs..... I have stayed at a number of "pet friendly" hotels over the years but every hotel I have ever stayed at has made it very clear that dogs are not to be left unattended, even for a quick run to a restaurant for a meal, at any time. When traveling I have always ordered room service or take out. If a hotel has that policy I would think that their liability would be very limited if the dog were left unattended.
> 
> My question is, and really not regard to Raphie, are there actually hotels that allow you to leave a dog unattended in the room?[/B]


I know the "Pet Friendly" hotels I've been to specifically stated, at no times is the dog allowed unattended. I've seen a few who actually fine you up to $100, if you're caught. I've seen hotels that have pet sitters. They stay in your room, feed the dogs, play with them etc. But this is their only job.

In a perfect world, we could leave our jewels around, our keys in the car, and our doors unlocked. Unfortunatley it's not a perfect world, and we do need to take precautions.

I know the OP said she spoke to the maid in "broken Spanish", it's possible the maid didn't fully understand. 

I'm not sure I understand the liability of the hotel. If a dog is considered personal property, then wouldn't the hotel's liability be limited to the cost of the dog? 

I pray for Ralphie's safe return


----------



## lonestar

OMG..........my worst fear







. I hope Ralphie is safe and waitting to be found.


----------



## Malt Lover

I just got off the phone with some of the people who are looking for Ralphie...nothing.

They have been to every dog shelter within a 75 mile radius. They went to the shelter, they did not call and looked at all the dogs personally. Still nothing.

I just pray, if I never see him again, that someone has him and is treating him well. I don't even want to think about other scenarios.
















I miss him so much.









Usually by this time at night, he is curled up in my lap. How I miss that.







I just can't take much more. 

Again, thank you for all the PMs. I am still trying to answer them, but I still have to concentrate on my work. It is so difficult.

My flight out isn't until Wednesday evening.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

What a nightmare! You poor thing!







I just can't imagine what it would be like not knowing. I hope and pray you find him. I just have to believe he is not wandering the streets. I think someone wanted a darling little white dog.

Hang in there and don't give up. Have you offered a reward? Maybe that is what the kidnapper is waiting for.


----------



## miko's mommy

How sad!!














I hope you find Ralphie soon. 

We have stayed with our little doggie in a hotel and this is always my worst fear. I am so sorry and I hope you find him very soon.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG I am so sorry. I just came on to check for an update, and I really am trully sorry that they haven't found your little baby yet... I can't imagine this ever happening, and I have to add that this is also my worst fear....
I pray to God that your baby is found safe and sound...


----------



## bentleyboy

Wishing you strength from across the pond. It must be awful. I hope he is safe and comes back to you soon.


----------



## gibbert

I can't stop thinking about little Ralphie. I'm having a hard time sleeping and I've never even met him. I wish there was some way I could help.

Praying for Ralphie and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## elly

Still praying























Cathy


----------



## Maltese_NH

My worst nightmare....I hope everything works out.

I was just looking at the Phoenix papers online and didn't see any classified ad for a lost puppy. Have you posted ads? I think that is one of the first things I'd do.

Have you contacted vets in the area? I know my vets office has had flyers posted in the past for lost pets.

I wouldn't be counting on the hotel to do what has to be done....I'd be doing it myself.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> My worst nightmare....I hope everything works out.
> 
> I was just looking at the Phoenix papers online and didn't see any classified ad for a lost puppy. Have you posted ads? I think that is one of the first things I'd do.
> 
> Have you contacted vets in the area? I know my vets office has had flyers posted in the past for lost pets.
> 
> I wouldn't be counting on the hotel to do what has to be done....I'd be doing it myself.[/B]


I've also checked online (Petfinder, Fidofinder, etc.) for found dogs, no sign of Ralphie, but I would certainly list him in the missing sections of every related site on the internet, as well as the local paper.

Perhaps the OP could give us more information; The Hotel, location and time he went missing, and a pic of Ralphie. Maybe we could help in getting him listed on these sites.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I wouldn't be counting on the hotel to do what has to be done....I'd be doing it myself.
[/QUOTE]
I've also checked online (Petfinder, Fidofinder, etc.) for found dogs, no sign of Ralphie, but I would certainly list him in the missing sections of every related site on the internet, as well as the local paper.

Perhaps the OP could give us more information; The Hotel, location and time he went missing, and a pic of Ralphie. Maybe we could help in getting him listed on these sites.
[/QUOTE]

I Pm'ed Malt Lover for this information...also suggested to see if nearby hotels/business also have security cameras..maybe Ralphie was spotted on their cameras. as to direction he was headed or if somebody picked him up. Hard to believe someone/somewhere didn't notice a little white dog out on his own. I'd put a flyer at ever possible location.
If somebody did take him.. I still think a substantial reward would maybe help...no questions asked type thing.
Anyone know if the hotel at least paid for a newspaper ad?


----------



## Julie718

I am so sad that Ralphie hasn't been found yet.














I am still praying that he will be found and returned to you soon.


----------



## MalteseJane

I log on and off mostly to see if little Ralphie has been found. What a nightmare.


----------



## The A Team

Just checking-in again. Poor Ralpie.


----------



## Julie718

> I log on and off mostly to see if little Ralphie has been found. What a nightmare.[/B]


Same here.







I'm hoping for the day that I log on and see a post that he has been found and is back with his Mommy.


----------



## theboyz

There is an ad in the phoenix paper today for small dog found wearing sweater? New ad today. Was Ralphie wearing a sweater?


----------



## Gregswife

She didn't mention a sweater, only that he was wearing harness and tags. As she expected that he would be staying inside the hotel room, I don't know that he would have had a sweater on. Hopefully MaltLover will see your post and let us know if Ralphie was "dressed"....


----------



## thelittlepet

Hoping for good news.
Aimee


----------



## precious paws

> There is an ad in the phoenix paper today for small dog found wearing sweater? New ad today. Was Ralphie wearing a sweater?[/B]


I think someone should call and ask for more information about the dog found, whether Ralphie had a sweater on or not.


----------



## Deanna

> I just got off the phone with some of the people who are looking for Ralphie...nothing.
> 
> They have been to every dog shelter within a 75 mile radius. They went to the shelter, they did not call and looked at all the dogs personally. Still nothing.
> 
> I just pray, if I never see him again, that someone has him and is treating him well. I don't even want to think about other scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually by this time at night, he is curled up in my lap. How I miss that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't take much more.
> 
> Again, thank you for all the PMs. I am still trying to answer them, but I still have to concentrate on my work. It is so difficult.
> 
> My flight out isn't until Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


























This must be so hard for you, especially since you don't live in the place he was lost.







I will continue to have you and little Ralphie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## phesty

Oh, I keep hoping for good news! 

I can't imagine what you're going through.












































Hang in there, and hopefully, Ralphie will be home safe and sound soon!


----------



## Malt Lover

I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie! 

I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie!
> 
> I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him![/B]



OMG!! Malt Lover.. you better believe the prayers are on "express" that this is little Ralphie!! Please let us know asap!! Oh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GOD LET THIS BE RALPHIE!!


----------



## Julie718

> I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie!
> 
> I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him![/B]


OMG!!! I hope and pray that this lady has Ralphie. Please let us know as soon as you talk to her!!! I will keep praying for you.


----------



## bellasmommy

All of the fngers, toes, and paws in this house that can possibly be crossed for luck are, and we're praying too! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## triste

Oh my goodness..Lord PLEASE PLEASE let this be Ralphie..PLEASE!


----------



## Linus McDuff

Our fingers (and toes) are crossed for you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie!
> 
> I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him![/B]










I HOPE HOPE HOPE that this is him!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to hear back!!!!!
Please let us know ASAP after you find out!


----------



## k/c mom

> I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie!
> 
> I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him![/B]


Do you have access to a computer? If so go to anywho.com and do a Reverse Lookup. Type in the phone number and it'll give you the address ... that way you can see where she is... maybe send someone right over there.....

I sure hope it is Ralphie!!!


----------



## lynda

I too have everything crossed, fingers, toes, Chloe and Katie's paws. Please God Please let it be Ralphie.

Malt Lover, you must let us all know ASAP

Lynda


----------



## I found nemo

I am really praying it is Ralphie also..

ANDREA~


----------



## Gregswife

Praying also that this is Ralphie. If the woman caller her, there is a good chance that it might be because she would have gotten the number from the tags. I am not sure if flyers have been distributed with MaltLover's phone number on it as I don't recall it being mentioned that this was done - so I am hanging onto the thought that the lady does really have him. Please let us know as soon as you hear from her - so many prayers being said for Ralphie's safe return...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Please God let it be Ralphie & let the contacts be made quickly!!! 

I don't think I can even go home til I hear if it's him or not!</span>


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a phone call from some lady claiming she has Ralphie!
> 
> I called her cell phone and she didn't pick up but I left a voicemail. I am waiting desperately to hear back from her! Please pray that it is him![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have access to a computer? If so go to anywho.com and do a Reverse Lookup. Type in the phone number and it'll give you the address ... that way you can see where she is... maybe send someone right over there.....
> 
> I sure hope it is Ralphie!!! [/B]
Click to expand...



I think it only works if the number is listed. I tried to do a search on my #, it didn't come up.

Is that because it's an unlisted number?

Thanks,

ANDREA~ 



Okay I did it again, it tells my location I mean the city, but it says for 14.95 you can get my address









I didnt know that!!!!!!!!!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## HDHOG4ME

Oh my God!! Could this possibly be the answer to all our prayers...please update us as soon as you hear -- we're all so worried about poor Ralphie. I know I speak for dozens when I say we'll be checking this site every few minutes for word....

GOOD LUCK!
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Malt Lover

I’m 99.99999999% sure it’s Ralphie! I won’t know for sure until I see his little face with my own eyes.

I’ve been on the phone with her for over 45 minutes and she and I cried together.

I’ll give you all a quick rundown on what she said.

She said she found him Saturday night in a deserted parking lot on the outskirts of the Phoenix area about 30 minutes from the hotel. She said she called to him and he came right over to her. I asked about his disposition and she said he is happy and playful—that sounds like Ralphie. She said he did not have his harness on so she took him home fed him and cleaned him up the best she could. She said he was really dirty and matted. 

Sunday, she called the animal shelters to inquire about a missing dog and she said all of them said they knew nothing about it! [email protected] THEM! They knew! She also looked in the paper for a missing dog ad and found nothing (the hotel was supposed to print a half page ad in several papers (my lawyer is looking into this). 

Her friend’s daughter is a vet in the area so on Monday she took Ralphie to the vet to have him looked at and see if he is microchipped. Wouldn’t you know it, the machine was broke, but the vet felt the lump under his skin and figured he was chipped. But the vet did look at him, gave him a clean bill of health and told her that this was definitely someone’s pet. She said the vet said you could tell by how friendly Ralphie was, his teeth, nails and his general appearance. The vet suggested she take Ralphie to a shelter to use one of their machines but she refused. She said she didn’t want to get the shelters involved in case they tried to take him from her. She took him to get him groomed yesterday. She said she had him shaved down because he had dirt and matts all over. She said he seemed relieved.

She waited until today and went back to the vet’s office to use their new/fixed machine. She said when they saw he was microchipped they were so excited. They got the information and then were able to call me. She said as soon as they found out his name was Ralphie they called him and he became incredibly excited and started twirling.

She is going to keep him for me until Wednesday evening.

I just can’t believe this. She is also going to e-mail me some pictures of him. Ralphie has a small spot on his inner leg so she is going to photograph it also so I can verify it. I just can’t believe it. 

Hopefully tomorrow night he is back in my arms. 

Again, thank you for all your prayers, searches and kind words. I will continue to keep you updated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

My msn "white pages" has both reverse of phone #'s or addys. ..IF the number is unlisted..no address and also it says if it a wireless phone. That's what I looked up on the earlier post of the found dog ..then I gave the name & addy to Steve. (Though others may have done so as well).


----------



## samuelette

THANK GOD


----------



## mwend

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## robin

Oh Thank God! I'm so happy for you and Ralphie!


----------



## lynda

All I can say is Thank God. I have chills right now and tears of joy.

You are a very lucky and blessed Mommy right now. I am sooooooooo happy for you both. I just know it has got to be him.

Still will be looking for an update with a positive ID. Bless the people who found him.










Lynda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

OMG!!! the microchip had the info!!!!..it just HAS to be Ralphie!!!! but wow 30 mins from the hotel! and no harness.. wonder how that came about!!??.... BUT who cares!!! as long and you and Ralphie are reunited.. and God bless this gal who found him for taking such good care of him!!
I will be checking in CONSTANTLY!!! to see verification !
Meanwhile the prayers continue till the two of you are snuggling together again!!


----------



## HDHOG4ME

I'm crying so hard I can hardly type this message but I wanted to say I am so happy for you. This lady truly is an angel here on earth for all she tried to do in taking care of him! This makes us all believe in miracles and a much higher power. Can we please have you post a picture of Ralphie for all of us to see and share? Sending you big big hugs and tears of joy! 

















Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## triste

I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## dogloverx3

I am thrilled for you , miracles do happen . Sarah


----------



## elly

I am soooooooooooooooo happy







I was at the dentist today having 2 teeth extracted and to keep calm i prayed for Ralphie. We all really needed good news!

Love Cathy


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Thank you God in Heaven!!!!!
















I am so, so, so happy!!! I've been thinking about Ralphie since he's been missing!! I am so ecstatic that he and you will be reunited! God bless you both.


----------



## Gemma

OMG, I'm so happy for you







it's about time for some good news







. I've been so sad lately and haven't been doing many posts but I was checking on Ralphie every day. I can't wait for Ralphie to get to his own bed and house.







I am 100% sure it's him


----------



## precious paws

I'm so happy for Ralphie and you. He must of been one scared little boy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so happy for you.







Prayers do work.









SM has such a good group of people that are all so kind and so generous. We may have our differences on some things, but on loving and saving our furbabies, we really band together.

Again -- my husband is in Phoenix visiting his kids and grandkids. If you need me to send him to get Ralphie and/or to put Ralphie on a plane, please pm me and I will. 

I know how relieved you must be.







And how anxious you are to see him.


----------



## flossysmom

OMG what great news






















I am so happy for the both of you


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh thank God, I have goose bumps reading your post, Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for little Ralphie







I am so happy he is safe and what a wonderful lady to have cared for him so well


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=330434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry that Ralphie hasn't been found, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I am wondering, as I have read this post over the last few days, on the issue of traveling and dogs..... I have stayed at a number of "pet friendly" hotels over the years but every hotel I have ever stayed at has made it very clear that dogs are not to be left unattended, even for a quick run to a restaurant for a meal, at any time. When traveling I have always ordered room service or take out. If a hotel has that policy I would think that their liability would be very limited if the dog were left unattended.
> 
> My question is, and really not regard to Raphie, are there actually hotels that allow you to leave a dog unattended in the room?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the "Pet Friendly" hotels I've been to specifically stated, at no times is the dog allowed unattended. I've seen a few who actually fine you up to $100, if you're caught. I've seen hotels that have pet sitters. They stay in your room, feed the dogs, play with them etc. But this is their only job.
> 
> In a perfect world, we could leave our jewels around, our keys in the car, and our doors unlocked. Unfortunatley it's not a perfect world, and we do need to take precautions.
> 
> I know the OP said she spoke to the maid in "broken Spanish", it's possible the maid didn't fully understand.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the liability of the hotel. If a dog is considered personal property, then wouldn't the hotel's liability be limited to the cost of the dog?
> 
> I pray for Ralphie's safe return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 

I called the two vets I have done business with which are near all the 5 start resorts in Scottsdale/North Phoenix. I have seen missing dog posters in both places previously but both said that they had no missing dog posters up now and that no one has called them looking for a dog...



Now that I write this, I see that someone has called and may have Ralphie. Hope that is the case.


----------



## Malt Lover

I received the picture of the spot and it is Ralphie's spot!









I promise to post pictures as soon as I am with him.

All of a sudden I am completely exhausted. I can’t think clearly anymore. I am going to try to take a nap. 

I will post later if there are any changes.

Again, thank you for your prayers, they were really answered.


----------



## bootoo

Oh, my goodness!

If there was EVER a testimionial for chipping, this is it! 

I am so thrilled. I have not been on in a day or two and when I saw this thread had 12 pages, I was not sure if it meant good news or not. I am so happy Ralphie is safe and will soon be back with you!


----------



## elly

> I received the picture of the spot and it is Ralphie's spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to post pictures as soon as I am with him.
> 
> All of a sudden I am completely exhausted. I can’t think clearly anymore. I am going to try to take a nap.
> 
> I will post later if there are any changes.
> 
> Again, thank you for your prayers, they were really answered.[/B]


----------



## abbey

This sounds like such great news!!!







I hope & pray it definately is Ralphie







I can't wait to hear 100%...I hope someone will update the topic...I'll definately be checking in tomorrow night, I've been so worried sick








Praying & keeping positive thoughts


----------



## theboyz

This is sooooo wonderful. We are so happy for you. Is it really true?


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

I can't wait to see the pictures of Ralphie! This is so exciting! You know he is a very smart and resourceful little guy to have kept himself safe and sound all these days! Hooray for little Ralphie!!!







You have every reason to be exhausted, now you can finally get some rest!


----------



## maltlover

I am very sorry for your loss. I really hope you can find him. The only thing I can say is I would get that lady fired for touching what is not hers. I would mention that to the manager.
You lost your baby because of her. How would she like it if you lost her kid because he ran out, they would blame you and do everything to you.


----------



## lynda

Miracles do happen. Chole is microchipped but Katie is not. She will be this week though!!!!!!!!!!!

Bless you and Ralphie and the lady who found him.


































































Lynda


----------



## cindy6755

I am so happy for you. I am making an appointment for all of mine to be microchipped, after reading this thread.


----------



## maltlover

I hadn't read thru all the messages I am sooo thrilled that he is found. God is godd thank you Lord.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I am soooooooooo thrilled to read that it is Ralphie!!!!! I have been so distraught over his being missing.. I just was putting myself in your shoes and think how awful this whole experience has been.. bad enough it happened but having to leave the area...not knowing anything.. how awful for you!

You reporting it is Ralphie just made me cry with joy!! can't wait to see photos of your boy!! Oh how I'd love to see him when he sees his mama again!!!


----------



## msmagnolia

This is the best news I've heard in a very long time!!! Here are a few thoughts on the whole thing....

That hotel better be paying that lady a very nice reward...

You should do a commercial for microchipping.....what a fantastic story.

We should all check with our microchip companies and make sure that our information is current. After the hurricane my home phone was disconnected until we rebuild and I had to change some of my contact info.


----------



## triste

I'm tearing up here..I think we all needed this bit of good news right now...Chloe's loss is still too fresh in our minds. Thank you lord..for sending Ralphie to this wonderful lady who is taking such good care of Ralphie.


----------



## coco

I am so happy that Ralphie has been found. What a nightmare! Hopefully, he will arrive to you safely and very quickly.


----------



## Cary




----------



## CrystalAndZoe

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!!!!!!




























</span>

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I just love happy endings! This is such a miracle. And so wonderful to know there really are good people out there. This lady really treated Ralphie like we would our own!

Thank you Jesus!!

Whew, now I can get off line and eat dinner!







</span>


----------



## The A Team

I'm sitting here crying from joy that Ralphie has been found. This site is exhausting!!!! First Chloe's passing just tore me up and is still very upsetting to think about - but now the thrill of Ralphie being found!!! What a roller coaster ride - Thank God he's coming home to you!!! I need some peace for a while - can we all just lead peaceful lives for a while now? Just hold your babies and love and enjoy them...


----------



## Furbabymom

I am so happy that Ralphie was found! That lady is an angel to care about finding the right owner. Please keep us updated. I will be sure to update my information on my microchipping since I have switched vets. I also am now going to microchip my Lexi ASAP.


----------



## Maltese_NH

*FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!*

Note to self: Call Vet's office tomorrow to schedule Haylee & Petey for microchipping


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

OMG!!! WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!








Tears of joy are overwhelming me at the moment!!!!
I know you must be so exctied to get him back in your arms!!!!!


----------



## Gambitsgirl

Thank God!

This is such a wonderful happy ending! I have Gambit microchipped and this really reinforces that we should all have our babies microchipped!!!


Also-make sure info on chip is updated and with frequent phone #'s!
There are still good people out there folks!
With all the bad news lately.. this is a great ending! 

Maltlover-do not let up on the hotel and their responsibility in this... also please thank the nice lady for all of us and tell her she is our hero!!!
Misty and Gambit


----------



## Gregswife

That is just the best news we could get. Just think, tomorrow, Ralphie will be back with you. God bless that sweet lady for taking such good care of him. You defintely should contact that hotel and make sure they reward her kindness. Can't wait to see the pics of the little guy.


----------



## MalteseJane

Finally some good news. I am so happy for you. Can't wait that you are reunited with him. Microchipping is well worth it. I too will verify that the information on Alex's chip is up to date.


----------



## beckybc03

This is the BEST news that I have heard in sooooo long!! I am so happy that you will be reunited with him tomorrow. Make sure that you give him a hug from Lilly and I! I am soooo happy that Lilly is microchipped









Please update us as soon as you have Ralphie in your arms


----------



## Andrea&Luci

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! I can't even think right now!! This is THE best thing I have ever heard in my life!! I am so happy and CAN NOT wait until you get your arms around your baby again!!!!!

THANK GOD!!!!


----------



## sophiesmom

Yipee Ralphie has been found, thank God for honest people. You can rest easy tonight.














Or at least better than last night











Diane


----------



## lahcart

What a blessing!! OMG...I can hardly believe it. I am truly happy for you...finally some good news!</span></span>




























[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so thankful you have found your Ralphie!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoxxymaltese

OMG! God does answer prayer! You and little Ralphie have continuously been on my heart and I prayed for the two of you daily. This is such FANTASTIC news! I will definitely be considering microchipping my pup when I get her/him.

Congrats to SM for being such loving and caring people. You know you don't find that to often these days and I say HATS OFF TO YOU LADIES!

And what a good samaritan the young lady that found him is. I mean she had him groomed and all. She deserves an Honorary SM award. Do you plan to take a picture (if she's willing) of her as well? 

Yea RALPHIE'S COMING HOME BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Doing my WOOHOO dance*


----------



## lillady

This is the best news! This made my day. I bet it's just killing you to wait to see his face! There were angels watching over that baby...I have to say!







God bless you and Ralphie!!!!!


----------



## Edwinna

I have been so worried about Ralphie. I was too afraid to read the posts! What a miracle!! I will be getting my malts mircochipped ASAP! Has the hotel been notified? I think I would be irate with them - they let you down all the way by not doing what they were supposed to initially then by not following through on promises. I am not one to jump to the courtroom but I think this definitely deserves some court action - it might protect other pets in the future. I wonder if the maid took the harness off???

I can't wait to hear about the reunion!!


----------



## MissMelanie

Sure have lost sleep over Ralphie being missing!

I am just so thankful to God for answering these prayers so swiftly again!!!



How happy you must be.

enjoy!
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom

> I have been so worried about Ralphie. I was too afraid to read the posts! What a miracle!! I will be getting my malts mircochipped ASAP! Has the hotel been notified? I think I would be irate with them - they let you down all the way by not doing what they were supposed to initially then by not following through on promises. I am not one to jump to the courtroom but I think this definitely deserves some court action - it might protect other pets in the future. I wonder if the maid took the harness off???
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the reunion!![/B]


You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.

Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.

I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.
> 
> Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.
> 
> I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I had been thinking the same thing..PLUS... It amazes me he made it so far to be able to get out the door and nobody noticed him along the way. Maybe the maid left the room unattended herself for a bit with Ralphie loose..( say to go to her cart which they often leave in the hallways)... and didn't see him slip out... when she discovered him gone was too afraid of getting into trouble to bring attention to the situation. Maybe she and the other maid were trying to think what to do.. 
It is inexcusable that the local shelters told the lady there was no report of Ralphie being missing when indeed they WERE notified! Goes to show you have to follow up on everything these days.
I think we all are learning some good lessons thru all this. 
...and Yes.. Naddie is getting microchipped! one of those things been meaning to do but got sidetracked. Now I realize how very important it really is!


----------



## TheButtercup

while the rest of us on SM are thanking God and all that is holy....YOU, my dear....deserve a celebratory margarita!!!!!! 






















what a FANTASTIC thread to come home to!!!! 

noselicks to ralphie and you,
a buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## bellasmommy

Yay!!!!! 
I'm so happy for you!! Post pictures of the brave Ralphie when he gets home.


----------



## Deanna

That is the best news I have ever heard. I am crying my eyes out in relief for you and Ralphie. 

There are angels among us, and the lady who found him is an angel. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Carole

I am late to the "happy dance" ....but dancing along with all the other loving Maltese owners on the board.

*ONE OF OURS is going home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































So happy here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both my girls are chipped. This shows it sure ups the odds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boobookit

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WONDERFUL, now we can all breathe again!!!!*

*MARIE & THE BOYS*


----------



## zsazsasmom




----------



## Julie718

YEA!!!!







I'm SOOOOO happy that you found Ralphie!!!! WHAT GREAT NEWS!!! You must post pics of you and him once you are reunited!!!!!


----------



## Carole

I am late to the "happy dance" ....but dancing along with all the other loving Maltese owners on the board.
*ONE OF OURS is going home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11












































So happy here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both my girls are chipped. This shows it sure ups the odds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellieMel

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole

Sounds like half the boards fur-kids are getting micro-chipped this month. LOL









YAH for Ralphie being found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















and YAH for micro-chips!!!


----------



## Teddyandme

I have been off for a few days with my aunt and Uncle and kept thinking of little Ralphie and praying. I just am so so happy that he is safe and sound and almost in your arms...one more day...I just am so happy that he found you again...I just can't imagine what he has been thinking...must have looked every where for you.

Thank God you will find him safe and sound in some loving persons care...thank God for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Thanks for reminding me to update my chip info. As I got Tilly while living in NM, her info is current, but I haven't updated Lacie's info since moving from CA.

I'm going to do it immediately.


----------



## Cary

Gonna give the maid a beat down?


----------



## Ladysmom

> QUOTE





> You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.
> 
> Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.
> 
> I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I had been thinking the same thing..PLUS... It amazes me he made it so far to be able to get out the door and nobody noticed him along the way. Maybe the maid left the room unattended herself for a bit with Ralphie loose..( say to go to her cart which they often leave in the hallways)... and didn't see him slip out... when she discovered him gone was too afraid of getting into trouble to bring attention to the situation. Maybe she and the other maid were trying to think what to do.. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the same thing has been puzzling me. How in the world could Ralphie have gotten outside? Hotels are huge mazes and even people can get pretty lost and confused in a hotel. As K&C's Mom said, the first floor usually has restaurants, shops, etc, no rooms. If he'd simply gotten out the door of a room, wouldn't he have had to somehow get downstairs by elevator or stairs, then find his way to the front entrance since for security reasons hotels only have the main entrance. He'd have had to pass a lot of people during his escape and no one tried to catch him?


----------



## Carla

> while the rest of us on SM are thanking God and all that is holy....YOU, my dear....deserve a celebratory margarita!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a FANTASTIC thread to come home to!!!!
> 
> noselicks to ralphie and you,
> a buttercup and her ann marie[/B]


[attachment=19037:attachment]
I am so happy you found Ralphie. I can hardly wait to hear when you have him in your arms.
*Here's your Margarita.*  
[attachment=19036:attachment]
Now sit back, enjoy the drink and then maybe a good nights sleep.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## little d

OMG, I just read all of this thread tonight, and I am so happy and grateful to the amazing woman that found Ralphie! I am wondering how he got 30 miles from the hotel though?
Also, I made an appointment Monday to microchip my Sophie thinking it was a good idea and after reading this I am so glad that I did.


----------



## LynnToole

Yippee!!!!!!!! Ralphie's ordeal has been so hard for me to read about, I can't imagine what you have been going through.


----------



## phesty

Holy crap!!!! This is the best news ever!!!!! 

Yep, there are tears running down my face as I type my mildly profane reply.


















































































































There are angels (one of which is a sausage) watching over us all the time.

Lots of hugs to you and Ralphie!

Josie says: So that's what that little bump is for? I never knew! Thanks mom for chipping me! And Ralphie, you must stop trying to run to Nebraska to find me. Nebraska is far away. We can just be cyberbuddies, okay?


----------



## Malt Lover

I just got up from my nap and now I am so hyper! I think I have the energy to walk back to Phoenix! Less than 24 hours until Ralphie is back in my arms.

Let me try and answer some of the questions.

First of all, no I don't want the maid fired. I made that clear from the get go. Firing someone would not and did not get Ralphie back. It was an honest mistake. I do understand from her cultural view point it was cruel. It didn't make it right that she let him out, but I am sure she has learned from this. 

My room was on the first floor right by the door that leads outside. I always ask for first floor rooms near an exit so I can take him out if I need too. The second maid opened the door to my room, Ralphie walked out in the hallway and at the same time someone was coming in. I think he was confused because he didn't seem to be running from what I could see in the tapes now that I have had a good chance to really review them; it appears he was looking for me. The second maid didn't see him run out from what I've been told. She said she was carrying a stack of towels and she couldn't see below them.

I travel 10-11 months out of the year. I got a dog to travel with me and keep me company. So taking him with me is the only option I have. While I have certainly learned my lesson, I have no choice but to take him with me. Where else is he to go? I've thought about doggie day care, but I travel so much, each week I am in a different city, that finding a place I trust is an impossible feat. I will certainly rethink how I go about leaving him in the room from now on. 

I can't say much more at this point. The hotel followed through with some things and not at all with others. They did offer a substantial reward for the person who finds Ralphie. Now let's see if they follow through with that. I have money that I plan on giving this woman as well.

I wish Ralphie could talk. I'd love to know where he was from Wednesday until Saurday and how he lost his harness. I wonder if someone else had him.


----------



## 3Maltmom

This entire story is so weird to me. I cannot imagine, in my wildest dreams, the chain of events. Just doesn't make sense. 

I hope we all learn from this. I pray we are a little more protective of our little ones. They count on us, and we count on them


----------



## Gemma

I went to Utah a few months ago and I thought I had a hotel but it looked more like a motel. the door opened right to the parking lot. and the maids left all the doors open. we always had the sign up so they don't come to clean the room. we even told them please don't clean , we don't need new towels. We took Sparkey everywhere we went because we were not on a business trip. the stroller came in really handy







Maybe another thing you can do is to get a lock for the crate you have and chain it to the bed or something. at least he wont get lost on his own unless someone really wants to take him. 

I can't wait for you to pick him up, is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## bentleyboy

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! Was watching Animal Cops Pheonix on Animal Planet last night and it made me think of little Ralphie wondering the streets far away in the USA. So i came on line this morning to see if there were any updates. And Yay he has been found!!!!!!!!!

You must be soooooo relieved. What a wonderful thing.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.
> 
> Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.
> 
> I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I had been thinking the same thing..PLUS... It amazes me he made it so far to be able to get out the door and nobody noticed him along the way. Maybe the maid left the room unattended herself for a bit with Ralphie loose..( say to go to her cart which they often leave in the hallways)... and didn't see him slip out... when she discovered him gone was too afraid of getting into trouble to bring attention to the situation. Maybe she and the other maid were trying to think what to do.. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the same thing has been puzzling me. How in the world could Ralphie have gotten outside? Hotels are huge mazes and even people can get pretty lost and confused in a hotel. As K&C's Mom said, the first floor usually has restaurants, shops, etc, no rooms. If he'd simply gotten out the door of a room, wouldn't he have had to somehow get downstairs by elevator or stairs, then find his way to the front entrance since for security reasons hotels only have the main entrance. He'd have had to pass a lot of people during his escape and no one tried to catch him?






















[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, it is VERY puzzling


----------



## gibbert

*







*







YEAH!!!!!














</span>

<span style="color:#000000">I can't believe it! It's truly a miracle that we have a happy ending after almost a week of no news! YES! I've been so sick about Ralphie since first reading this post. Thank the Lord above that you felt it was important to get him microchipped! This woman that found Ralphie is an angel. It sounds like she took amazing care of your baby. You should direct her to SM and have her read all the posts. SHE was the answer to all of our prayers for Ralphie. Thank goodness Ralphie was found by someone like this, with a good soul. I'm just SO happy I could go on and on...

We needed some good news so very badly. What a blessing. I can't wait til he's back in your arms.





> There are angels (one of which is a sausage) watching over us all the time.
> 
> Josie says: And Ralphie, you must stop trying to run to Nebraska to find me. Nebraska is far away. We can just be cyberbuddies, okay?[/B]


----------



## I found nemo

Im very happy Ralphie is found~~~



ANDREA~


----------



## HDHOG4ME

What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!

Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.

Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.

Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!









All the best,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]



Well said!!!!








I agree wholeheartedly!!!!


----------



## phesty

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


Yup, I agree!!! Very well said!


----------



## Boobookit

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


Perfectly said!! And I agree 110%!! So many times people can say, "If it were me, "*I* would have done this, or "*I* would have done that" NO one knows what they would or could do in some situations. I don't think any fault lies with Malt Lover here at all in MHO. Ralphie seems to love being with his mom and the traveling suits him just fine.

I am so relieved that Ralphie is safe and going to be united with his worried mommy......All I can say is, he sure does have some guardian angels working with him!!

I can't wait to see pics of Ralphie, happy and home......So PLEASE whip out that camera!!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

People do travel with pups all the time. I think the best bet would be as others have already said, to put a "no housekeeping" sign on the door and don't have them clean the room until you are ready to go. Also not being on the first floor may help, as escape would be a little more difficult. Inform the desk that under no circumstances is anyone allowed in your room when your not there. Maybe get one of those "nanny cams" in case someone wants to steal your dog, if it is a hotel employee you have proof who did it if your dog gets dognapped. 

Microchipping is wonderful and I intend to get Tallulah chipped as soon as possible. Now we all know that a collar with your info is not enough thanks to this unfortunate incident. 

Again, it is absolutely wonderful that Ralphie will be reunited with his mom soon!


----------



## The A Team

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]



My sentiments exactly. And we do all need pictures of Ralphie!!!


----------



## louis' mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.
> 
> Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.
> 
> I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I had been thinking the same thing..PLUS... It amazes me he made it so far to be able to get out the door and nobody noticed him along the way. Maybe the maid left the room unattended herself for a bit with Ralphie loose..( say to go to her cart which they often leave in the hallways)... and didn't see him slip out... when she discovered him gone was too afraid of getting into trouble to bring attention to the situation. Maybe she and the other maid were trying to think what to do.. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the same thing has been puzzling me. How in the world could Ralphie have gotten outside? Hotels are huge mazes and even people can get pretty lost and confused in a hotel. As K&C's Mom said, the first floor usually has restaurants, shops, etc, no rooms. If he'd simply gotten out the door of a room, wouldn't he have had to somehow get downstairs by elevator or stairs, then find his way to the front entrance since for security reasons hotels only have the main entrance. He'd have had to pass a lot of people during his escape and no one tried to catch him?






















[/B][/QUOTE]
















































































I have been to phoenix and i think unless you are right downtown alot of the hotels are smaller and are just a few stories tall (maybe because of the heat?). Also it is was a motel it would be less floors.















HOORAY














So glad this ended in a happy end.


----------



## Jacki

WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!














Wonderful news!!!







My internet was on the fritz last night (low wireless signal








) and I missed this update until now! Soon Ralphie will be home! God bless that woman who took him in. What a kind person.











> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


VERY well said!!!


----------



## kab

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> You know, I'm really suprised that the maid didn't go running after him or scream for help. Isn't it odd that she would just stand there talking to the other maid while Ralphie ran away. For me, it would be a reflex to go running after him.
> 
> Malt_Lover must have been staying on the first floor or else how did Ralphie get out the front door? It might be wise when traveling with a dog to stay on anything but the first floor... but then again, most hotels don't have guest rooms on the first floor, anyway.
> 
> I'm so glad this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I had been thinking the same thing..PLUS... It amazes me he made it so far to be able to get out the door and nobody noticed him along the way. Maybe the maid left the room unattended herself for a bit with Ralphie loose..( say to go to her cart which they often leave in the hallways)... and didn't see him slip out... when she discovered him gone was too afraid of getting into trouble to bring attention to the situation. Maybe she and the other maid were trying to think what to do.. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the same thing has been puzzling me. How in the world could Ralphie have gotten outside? Hotels are huge mazes and even people can get pretty lost and confused in a hotel. As K&C's Mom said, the first floor usually has restaurants, shops, etc, no rooms. If he'd simply gotten out the door of a room, wouldn't he have had to somehow get downstairs by elevator or stairs, then find his way to the front entrance since for security reasons hotels only have the main entrance. He'd have had to pass a lot of people during his escape and no one tried to catch him?






















[/B][/QUOTE]

This does make the maid's story sound questionable. I have to wonder if they were trying to sneak Ralphie out of the hotel and he got away from them.


----------



## louis' mom

> I just got up from my nap and now I am so hyper! I think I have the energy to walk back to Phoenix! Less than 24 hours until Ralphie is back in my arms.
> 
> Let me try and answer some of the questions.
> 
> First of all, no I don't want the maid fired. I made that clear from the get go. Firing someone would not and did not get Ralphie back. It was an honest mistake. I do understand from her cultural view point it was cruel. It didn't make it right that she let him out, but I am sure she has learned from this.
> 
> My room was on the first floor right by the door that leads outside. I always ask for first floor rooms near an exit so I can take him out if I need too. The second maid opened the door to my room, Ralphie walked out in the hallway and at the same time someone was coming in. I think he was confused because he didn't seem to be running from what I could see in the tapes now that I have had a good chance to really review them; it appears he was looking for me. The second maid didn't see him run out from what I've been told. She said she was carrying a stack of towels and she couldn't see below them.[/B]


SOOOO Happy for you! Very nice of you to insist that she not get fired. But I hope she learned a lesson.

My husband said the same thing - he said the only reason he could see Louis leaving a place is to look for me. Because he does look for me - around the house, if i am not home but my car is, he circles my car and tries to look in (veyr cute).

I am just happy you got your Ralphie back.


----------



## mom2molly

I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you and Ralphie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan

I'm so glad everything is turning out ok!!!
























I hope you and Ralphie have a safe and very uneventful trip home!!!


----------



## kristina

So glad to hear Ralphie has been found! You guys have been constantly on my mind and I'm so so happy he is ok! Can't wait to see pictures of your very happy reunion.!!


----------



## k/c mom

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


You are so right about it being our own choice whether or not to have a dog with our particular lifestyle. It usually can be made to work out some way. Like with Malt_Lover. Since, as she says, she travels 10-11 months out of the year, it must cost her a lot of money to have him, since he goes on all her business trips. It sounds like a lot of the trips are by plane and it costs quite a bit of money to take a dog on a plane and lots of hotels charge extra for a pet, too. So she is making a substantial financial commitment by traveling so much and having a Malt.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Me 'n Tanner are really happy you found your baby. We were very very worried about Ralphie. Thank goodness he'll be with his Mama soon.


----------



## paris

Regardless of how he got out, the important thing right now is that he is safe and soon to be back in the arms of his momma.


----------



## lynda

> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


AMEN


----------



## Julie718

I'm still SO excited about this happy ending!!!!
















I've been thinking about Malt Lover and how she will get her baby Ralphie back in her arms tonight!!!






























I do think it is strange that he was found without his harness. Anyway, the important thing is that he was found by a lady that was willing to search and find his owner.


----------



## Ladysmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right about it being our own choice whether or not to have a dog with our particular lifestyle. It usually can be made to work out some way. Like with Malt_Lover. Since, as she says, she travels 10-11 months out of the year, it must cost her a lot of money to have him, since he goes on all her business trips. It sounds like a lot of the trips are by plane and it costs quite a bit of money to take a dog on a plane and lots of hotels charge extra for a pet, too. So she is making a substantial financial commitment by traveling so much and having a Malt.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I am still confused, but I am wondering if all this traveling this was a lifestyle change after she got Ralphie as Malt Lover told us in a post in March that she she sits in front of a computer all day:

Malt Lover Posted on: Mar 11 2006, 11:51 PM 


Newbie


Group: Members
Posts: 25
Joined: 17-February 05
Member No.: 597


Thank you very much Cheryl for information. I think you are right about counting the calories instead of the carbs and stuff. So do you ignore the fat and carb content and only focus on the calories? If this is too personal, please excuse me, but how many calories did the trainer recommend you eat a day? My doctor suggested I eat 1,800 to lose weight and I figured it out and I was eating some days only 1,000 and still only lost that initial 10 pounds of water weight. It is so frustrating.

BTW, I am female! 

I work a job where I basically sit in front of the computer all day and by the time I get home, I am just too mentally exhausted to exercise. I know that isn't an excuse, but it is the truth. I do walk little Ralphie once to twice a day, so I am getting some exercise, but I know I should get more. 

For me, it is a lot of breaking habits. For example, I find myself wanting a snack, but then I have to ask myself if I am hungry or am I just wanting a snack because I want one. Does that make sense? I grew up in a family where food was a very important part of our lifestyle, so try to change years of habits! It is very hard.

Forum: Anything Goes · Post Preview: #162617 · Replies: 14 · Views: 156  

Although, that wouldn't make sense since she just told us she got Ralphie to keep her company while she travels.....

Hopefully it can all work out in the future so that Ralphie can travel safely with her. I wonder if bringing Ralphie in a carrier with her during the day is an option?


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> I received the picture of the spot and it is Ralphie's spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to post pictures as soon as I am with him.
> 
> All of a sudden I am completely exhausted. I can’t think clearly anymore. I am going to try to take a nap.
> 
> I will post later if there are any changes.
> 
> Again, thank you for your prayers, they were really answered.[/B]



I am just thrilled and happy for Ralphie and you, go rest for that great reunion.

Cheers, Nedra











> Miracles do happen. Chole is microchipped but Katie is not. She will be this week though!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bless you and Ralphie and the lady who found him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Good for you, the best thing you can do is micro chip, I pay my vet about $47 for each chip done plus an office visit charge but it gives peace of mind to me and my client who has one of my Maltese. It is well worth doing for situations just lik this.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## MINNIES MOM

I don't think it matters what Ralphie's mommy does or what each of us do each day for that matter, as long as we love our babies! It breaks my heart that Ralphies mommy was seperated from him, and I thank God that there was an angel looking out for Ralphie and there will be a happy ending.








I think we all need to stop dwelling on how or why this happened and be thankful that Ralpie is safe and not hurt and will be reunited will his mommy whom seems to love and miss him very much! We all make mistakes and hopefully we all can learn something from this scarey ordeal. I know I am going to get my Minnie micro chipped now.
So to Ralphies mommy, I have been praying for you and Ralphie and will continue until you have your fluff in your arms. I am so happy your story will have happy ending.








Candy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Dear Ralphie's Mom,

I am so happy for you and Ralphie! Thank God!


----------



## halfpin21

I'm soo excited that you found Ralphie...I've been praying for his safe return. This is a true testament as to why I got Matrix microchipped last month. I don't know what I would have done if it were him.


----------



## sophie

I just wanted to say that when we evacuated for Hurricane Katrina we stayed at a Holiday Inn Express that was I believe five or six stories. Our room was on the first floor and at the end of our hall on both ends there were exit doors that people went in and out of all the time. They were electronic doors that opened automatically so you could bring in the luggage, etc. A poor lost pup could have easily slipped out witout being noticed. We did not have pets at the time, but a lot people there did and they snuck them in and out of that back hallway door as the hotel's policy was "no pets allowed." 

Anyway, I am just ecstatic that Ralphie is safe and sound and will soon be reunited with his mom.


----------



## jasmyne's mom

I just got on the computer after a few days of work. I'm so glad she found Ralphie!!! I was wondering about microchipping and thinking I didn't need it for Jasmyne since she's not out of my sight when I'm home but now I'm doing it just in case anything ever happens. I'm so glad Ralphie was microchipped!

Judie and Jasmyne


----------



## Malt Lover

> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.[/B]


Thank you! 




> I am still confused, but I am wondering if all this traveling this was a lifestyle change after she got Ralphie as Malt Lover told us in a post in March that she she sits in front of a computer all day:
> 
> Malt Lover Posted on: Mar 11 2006, 11:51 PM
> 
> 
> Newbie
> 
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 25
> Joined: 17-February 05
> Member No.: 597
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Cheryl for information. I think you are right about counting the calories instead of the carbs and stuff. So do you ignore the fat and carb content and only focus on the calories? If this is too personal, please excuse me, but how many calories did the trainer recommend you eat a day? My doctor suggested I eat 1,800 to lose weight and I figured it out and I was eating some days only 1,000 and still only lost that initial 10 pounds of water weight. It is so frustrating.
> 
> BTW, I am female!
> 
> I work a job where I basically sit in front of the computer all day and by the time I get home, I am just too mentally exhausted to exercise. I know that isn't an excuse, but it is the truth. I do walk little Ralphie once to twice a day, so I am getting some exercise, but I know I should get more.
> 
> For me, it is a lot of breaking habits. For example, I find myself wanting a snack, but then I have to ask myself if I am hungry or am I just wanting a snack because I want one. Does that make sense? I grew up in a family where food was a very important part of our lifestyle, so try to change years of habits! It is very hard.
> 
> Forum: Anything Goes · Post Preview: #162617 · Replies: 14 · Views: 156
> 
> Although, that wouldn't make sense since she just told us she got Ralphie to keep her company while she travels.....
> 
> Hopefully it can all work out in the future so that Ralphie can travel safely with her. I wonder if bringing Ralphie in a carrier with her during the day is an option?[/B]


Take a happy moment and ruin it. Let me explain my life and career to you if that will put your mind at ease.

First of all that post was almost a year ago! I did not travel as much then, but since that post was made, I took a promotion. I travel and still find myself sitting in front of a computer as much as I did before. It's the nature of the beast. Sitting in front of a computer has no merit if I travel or I was in an office. I really don't see what that has to do with anything. 

Anyway, I am not going to let your negativity ruin my happy day! Only a few more hours until I see my boy!









I can't say how much all of your support means to me. Thank you again for all the kind words here and in PMs.


----------



## thelittlepet

I am so glad that he will be with you shortly. As I said before, any of mine getting away from me in a city other than my own is my worst nightmare. And bless those microchips. Let us all know as soon as you have him








Aimee


----------



## robin

I am so happy that Ralphie will soon be in your arms.














Please update us after your happy reunion.


----------



## Jacki

> Let me explain my life and career to you if that will put your mind at ease.[/B]


It makes me sad to think that anyone would make Malt Lover feel like she has to "explain herself" to any of us when really, it is NONE of our darn business unless she CHOOSES to make it so. We all make choices and life decisions that work for us. 

Can't wait to hear about the reunion and see pics of Ralphie, I don't know if I've seen his pic before? This really is a happy day!


----------



## theboyz

We have a friend that travels doing audits. She is a single lady and takes her Malt with her. He is company and protection. Just having her best friend in the car to talk to and keep her spirits up on long trips says a lot. Just a flook that Ralphie got let out and we are soooooooo happy that it turned out so well. Everyone does what they have to do to survive today and some times life is hard but to have a little white companion to share what ever comes your way is way to cool!!!!

Hurry and show us pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3

I prefer not to be the judge and jury . Think before you speak . We should all just be thankful Ralphie is home . Sarah


----------



## HDHOG4ME

I for one wish I was with you Malt Lover when the reunion occurs -- tears and all!
















Just know Ralphie no longer has "one" mommie or daddy -- many of us have become his family over these last trying and hopefully very soon to be extremely happy days and I for one can't wait to see a pic of my new "son".
















Sharyl (again) and Hailey the Handful


----------



## momtoboo

[attachment=19057:attachment] What a happy day. Ralphie's safe & going home to Mommy.







I love happy endings.



































I'm soooo happy for you & Ralphie.


----------



## Louis' Dad

*I found him!*

There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!

I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.

Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:












Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.


----------



## I found nemo

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]


 

What!!!







Are you [email protected]


----------



## Julie718

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]


What in the heck are you talking about??????


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you [email protected]
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes, he's joking. I think it's cute


----------



## Gregswife

I think he is joking with us....


----------



## Jacki

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you [email protected]
> [/B]
Click to expand...
















Huh?? Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Julie718

Hmmmm....I guess I don't find it funny.


----------



## I found nemo

Well thank God he is joking, cause I was just about to go off on him~~







ANDREA~


----------



## Louis' Dad

> Yes, he's joking. I think it's cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Oh my God people....*OF COURSE I WAS JOKING*!!! 

And thank you 3Maltmom, I'm glad to see at least one person has a sense of humor! Did you people really think I flew to Pheonix, stole some random womans dog and flew home? Come on....of course it was a joke









I think it's really great that Ralphie was found and I was trying to inject a little HUMOR into those thread since it has it turned out so well. Believe me, if the situation had not turned out so well, I wouldn't have made a humorous post.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Malt Lover... 
just popping in to say that I am constantly thinking of you and your reuinon with your sweet boy! PLEASE PLEASE.. try to take a moment this evening and let us know when you finally have him cuddled in your arms!! I'll not 100% rest easy until I know you are once again together....even though I know it will be!
I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## MickeysMom

I am very happy for you and Ralphie!!!













> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful day! Today Ralphie joins his mommy!!! YAHOO!!!!!
> 
> Malt Lover -- First know, I am so happy for you and secondly I want to say you do not need to explain your lifestyle, your reasons for having Ralphie or anything else. Ralphie is a perfect fit for your traveling lifestyle and a wonderful companion. Each of us have the right to choose our lifestyle and our companion and that includes our furbabies. I have never been a supporter of people who say "you shouldn't have a dog if you do this" and never will be. Many leave their dogs home alone all day, some are able to be with them all day -- whatever the case we each lead different lifestyles. Since this happened I too have been thinking more and more about what you could do to make sure he is safe while you travel just as I have been thinking how I personally can insure both our dogs are safe when we travel. I'm sure you'll figure things out to fit.
> 
> Also, you are a very gracious and forgiving person -- your expression of not wanting to have the maid fired shows that. It was a horrible situation that could have been avoided if she just respected another person's wishes and hopefully that is the lesson learned.
> 
> Remember...we ALL want pictures of Ralphie soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right about it being our own choice whether or not to have a dog with our particular lifestyle. It usually can be made to work out some way. Like with Malt_Lover. Since, as she says, she travels 10-11 months out of the year, it must cost her a lot of money to have him, since he goes on all her business trips. It sounds like a lot of the trips are by plane and it costs quite a bit of money to take a dog on a plane and lots of hotels charge extra for a pet, too. So she is making a substantial financial commitment by traveling so much and having a Malt.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still confused, but I am wondering if all this traveling this was a lifestyle change after she got Ralphie as Malt Lover told us in a post in March that she she sits in front of a computer all day:
> 
> Malt Lover Posted on: Mar 11 2006, 11:51 PM
> 
> 
> Newbie
> 
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 25
> Joined: 17-February 05
> Member No.: 597
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Cheryl for information. I think you are right about counting the calories instead of the carbs and stuff. So do you ignore the fat and carb content and only focus on the calories? If this is too personal, please excuse me, but how many calories did the trainer recommend you eat a day? My doctor suggested I eat 1,800 to lose weight and I figured it out and I was eating some days only 1,000 and still only lost that initial 10 pounds of water weight. It is so frustrating.
> 
> BTW, I am female!
> 
> I work a job where I basically sit in front of the computer all day and by the time I get home, I am just too mentally exhausted to exercise. I know that isn't an excuse, but it is the truth. I do walk little Ralphie once to twice a day, so I am getting some exercise, but I know I should get more.
> 
> For me, it is a lot of breaking habits. For example, I find myself wanting a snack, but then I have to ask myself if I am hungry or am I just wanting a snack because I want one. Does that make sense? I grew up in a family where food was a very important part of our lifestyle, so try to change years of habits! It is very hard.
> 
> Forum: Anything Goes · Post Preview: #162617 · Replies: 14 · Views: 156
> 
> Although, that wouldn't make sense since she just told us she got Ralphie to keep her company while she travels.....
> 
> Hopefully it can all work out in the future so that Ralphie can travel safely with her. I wonder if bringing Ralphie in a carrier with her during the day is an option?
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Why on earth does this even matter?


----------



## louis' mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you [email protected]
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? Is this supposed to be funny?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

SEE WHAT KIND OF HUMOR LOUIS AND I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT?







I never know whether he is serious or not. I usually have to ask also







I was so excited about Ralphie being found, I called him and he was like "r u crying" - of course i was tearing up.


----------



## I found nemo

Sorry I didn't find it funny, but to each his own.

Thank you to you and your husband though for saying it was a joke







.

I do apologize for being NASTY.











ANDREA~..


----------



## Jacki

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he's joking. I think it's cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my God people....*OF COURSE I WAS JOKING*!!!
> 
> And thank you 3Maltmom, I'm glad to see at least one person has a sense of humor! Did you people really think I flew to Pheonix, stole some random womans dog and flew home? Come on....of course it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's really great that Ralphie was found and I was trying to inject a little HUMOR into those thread since it has it turned out so well. Believe me, if the situation had not turned out so well, I wouldn't have made a humorous post.
> [/B]
Click to expand...




> SEE WHAT KIND OF HUMOR LOUIS AND I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know whether he is serious or not. I usually have to ask also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about Ralphie being found, I called him and he was like "r u crying" - of course i was tearing up.[/B]


Ok ... glad it was a joke ... I had a looong day at work and wasn't "getting" the humor I guess!


----------



## louis' mom

> Sorry I didn't find it funny, but to each his own.
> 
> Thank you to you and your husband though for saying it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I do apologize for being NASTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDREA~..[/B]


No worries. I don't get his sense of humor either. He said that was a poodle or something. Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus! 

Your nemo is so cute.


----------



## starry

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]


Personally I take maltese news serious, no matter what the outcome.
I found this joke in very poor taste







. and I will not be apologizing for thinking that.
How old are you?


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't find it funny, but to each his own.
> 
> Thank you to you and your husband though for saying it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I do apologize for being NASTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDREA~..[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. I don't get his sense of humor either. He said that was a poodle or something. Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus!
> 
> Your nemo is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 

Thanks!!


----------



## Gregswife

Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie. We have too few men here, let's not run one of rare ones off.....


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]










Funny! Funny! Funny! Guess we'll be seeing you on "America's Most Wanted!" Put him in a box.....


----------



## k/c mom

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]










That was hysterical!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

I am thrilled for you and Ralphie







I love happy endings










ginny


----------



## The A Team

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]


 That's a riot!!





























Just checking in again to see if the reunion had occurred - How funny is that, thanks Louis' dad - I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Malt Lover I can't wait to see you and your baby's reunion pictures!! Hurrayy!!!


----------



## joe

> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie.[/B]


me too, that cracked me up


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie. We have too few men here, let's not run one of rare ones off.....[/B]


Count me in as one of the warped ones. I almost peed my pants when I first read it









Thanks for the chuckle, Louis' Dad


----------



## zsazsasmom

> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie. We have too few men here, let's not run one of rare ones off.....[/B]



When I first was reading it I thought thats not a malt! duhh lol and then I read "put him in a box and ship him to you" haha I thought somebodys dog was being a bad boy









I used to say that about my son too when he was being bad


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too, that cracked me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...
















me too, it was just the tonic we needed to help enjoy the happy news, very funny I thought


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie. We have too few men here, let's not run one of rare ones off.....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in as one of the warped ones. I almost peed my pants when I first read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 



Way more info than I need....


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Joke or no joke -- this just proves my theory that guys have a weird sense of humor (my husband too), and most of the time, I just don't get it.

Anyway, I'm anxious to hear that Ralphie and his mom have been reunited. Please, please, please post as soon as you get a chance just to let us all know for sure that it is Ralphie and that you and he are both OK.

I used to travel a lot for work and usually took Lacie with me. A lot of the time, I was able to take her with me in a "to go" bag (purse) and no one ever knew that she was there. But the problem was that she'd sleep in the "to go" bag all day and then she's be up all night playing.

You might also try getting one of those fold down, cloth and mesh, crates for the larger dogs to take with you so that Ralphie still has a lot of room to play but it isn't open as the mesh door zips closed. I took one with me on our Christmas holiday and it worked well for Tilly and Lacie when I had to leave them in the room.


----------



## Gemma

> *I found him!*[/B]










I have to admit I laughed. That dog is so darn cute. Can you ship him to me anyway? 



I can't wait for Ralphie's reunion news and pictures I hope. new or old pictures doesn't matter. Just want to meet this little guy


----------



## joe

i may have missed it if anyone suggested it, but i'm just wondering for those of you that travel with your Malts, would it be a good idea to request from the hotel that your room not be serviced? even leave the do not disturb sign on the door, to eliminate the chance of an accident happening?

if it was mentioned already sorry,i havent read every page, just wondering, thats what i would do i think


----------



## Morkie4

So glad you found your Ralphie! Be even more glad when he is in your arms! Thank goodness there are still some caring and kind people out there!


----------



## louis' mom

> i may have missed it if anyone suggested it, but i'm just wondering for those of you that travel with your Malts, would it be a good idea to request from the hotel that your room not be serviced? even leave the do not disturb sign on the door, to eliminate the chance of an accident happening?
> 
> if it was mentioned already sorry,i havent read every page, just wondering, thats what i would do i think[/B]


yes - several people mentioned it. also my friends stay at the westin and w hotels (owned by sheraton) and they have a door hanger for people with pets in the room. my friends leave BOTH the dnd and the pet door hanger. they have not had any incidents to date. i think maltlover should suggest that to the hotel - that they have a policy to not clean rooms if there are pets (if the owner isn't there) and/or have pet door hangers.


----------



## joe

> yes - several people mentioned it.[/B]


cool, i figured everyone was way ahead of me


----------



## Max & Rocky

> i may have missed it if anyone suggested it, but i'm just wondering for those of you that travel with your Malts, would it be a good idea to request from the hotel that your room not be serviced? even leave the do not disturb sign on the door, to eliminate the chance of an accident happening?
> 
> if it was mentioned already sorry,i havent read every page, just wondering, thats what i would do i think[/B]


 

Joe,



I've had this conversation with a couple of people. Just putting a do not disturb sign on the door knob or asking that your room not be serviced does not keep hotel people out in all cases... though it would much reduce the chance for a problem.



You ever been in a hotel where someone smelled smoke or something happened to cause a room to flood? Or here is another one...What if something happens to cause your dog to start barking and disturb other customers? The simple fact is whatever you might say or do, there will always be situations which will give the hotel staff a perfect legal right to enter the room. I agree that doing things like you or others have suggested will reduce the likelihood of something like this happening, it simply is not going to eliminate the risk of a disaster. But at the same time, I realize that other people may see the risks differently.


----------



## beckybc03

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may have missed it if anyone suggested it, but i'm just wondering for those of you that travel with your Malts, would it be a good idea to request from the hotel that your room not be serviced? even leave the do not disturb sign on the door, to eliminate the chance of an accident happening?
> 
> if it was mentioned already sorry,i havent read every page, just wondering, thats what i would do i think[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this conversation with a couple of people. Just putting a do not disturb sign on the door knob or asking that your room not be serviced does not keep hotel people out in all cases... though it would much reduce the chance for a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been in a hotel where someone smelled smoke or something happened to cause a room to flood? Or here is another one...What if something happens to cause your dog to start barking and disturb other customers? The simple fact is whatever you might say or do, there will always be situations which will give the hotel staff a perfect legal right to enter the room. I agree that doing things like you or others have suggested will reduce the likelihood of something like this happening, it simply is not going to eliminate the risk of a disaster. But at the same time, I realize that other people may see the risks differently.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Every hotel that I have stayed at with Lilly has asked for my cell phone number in case there was to be ANY problem with her that needed to be addressed such as excessive barking. Basically I just made sure that everyone knew that they were not to enter my room for any reason without calling me first. I think that if you make this clear you should not have any problems especially when staying at hotels that CATER to dog owners. This is big business for them and the more accomdating they are the more dog owners they will attract. Look, now another poster has mentioned the W hotels like I did earlier. They have made a name for themselves in catering their hotels to dog owners. I really am not worried about taking lilly to another hotel....she doesn't bark and won't give them any reason on her own to enter the room, I call housekeeping and make sure that they know not to come in, etc. etc. 

I agree that people see risks differently. I for one would never feed my dog any people food because I would be afraid that it would cause later health problems in life but some people ignore that risk but that same person may not ever leave their dog alone in a hotel room. I assume it is much like parenting real children. Some parents will always be worrywarts and others are more relaxed about things, just the way it is.  

I guess my issue with this was that people putting down Malt_Lover for leaving her dog in the room alone does not add anything to the thread. I don't think she did anything wrong....but regardless now she may know some things that can help her in the future. I just think it is horrible to say that she shouldn't have a dog because she travels. I don't say "you are crazy because you are too scared to leave your dog alone in a hotel." 

I guess I just feel that sometimes people make these holier than thou statements about how they take care of their dogs and it doesn't really help anyone and just ends up adding insult to injury in a situation like this....


----------



## msmagnolia

This statement is not directed in any way at Malt Lover. I am glad that she is being reunited with Ralphie. As I have stated on another thread I would be unable to leave my dogs in any hotel alone because they have been known to bark. If I had well trained, quiet dogs there are a few hotels that I would consider using if they were with me - Loews, Westin and W. However, I have never stayed in one of these hotels where there is a door leading to the outside. The only way that a dog could get out of the hotel would be to go down in an elevator and pass a doorman in the lobby.


----------



## lonestar

We have been on pens and needles here. So glad this had a happy ending


----------



## wagirl98665

> i may have missed it if anyone suggested it, but i'm just wondering for those of you that travel with your Malts, would it be a good idea to request from the hotel that your room not be serviced? even leave the do not disturb sign on the door, to eliminate the chance of an accident happening?
> 
> if it was mentioned already sorry,i havent read every page, just wondering, thats what i would do i think[/B]


*That is one excellent idea Joe. I wouldn't care if my bed got made or not and people can always request clean towels later in the day, as long as that door stays closed!!!*


----------



## precious paws

[/QUOTE]

Every hotel that I have stayed at with Lilly has asked for my cell phone number in case there was to be ANY problem with her that needed to be addressed such as excessive barking. Basically I just made sure that everyone knew that they were not to enter my room for any reason without calling me first. I think that if you make this clear you should not have any problems especially when staying at hotels that CATER to dog owners. This is big business for them and the more accomdating they are the more dog owners they will attract. Look, now another poster has mentioned the W hotels like I did earlier. They have made a name for themselves in catering their hotels to dog owners. I really am not worried about taking lilly to another hotel....she doesn't bark and won't give them any reason on her own to enter the room, I call housekeeping and make sure that they know not to come in, etc. etc. 

I agree that people see risks differently. I for one would never feed my dog any people food because I would be afraid that it would cause later health problems in life but some people ignore that risk but that same person may not ever leave their dog alone in a hotel room. I assume it is much like parenting real children. Some parents will always be worrywarts and others are more relaxed about things, just the way it is. 

I guess my issue with this was that people putting down Malt_Lover for leaving her dog in the room alone does not add anything to the thread. I don't think she did anything wrong....but regardless now she may know some things that can help her in the future. I just think it is horrible to say that she shouldn't have a dog because she travels. I don't say "you are crazy because you are too scared to leave your dog alone in a hotel." 

I guess I just feel that sometimes people make these holier than thou statements about how they take care of their dogs and it doesn't really help anyone and just ends up adding insult to injury in a situation like this....
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was hysterical!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I thought it was cute! Don't know how anyone could take it seriously......


----------



## TheButtercup

> Regardless of how he got out, the important thing right now is that he is safe and soon to be back in the arms of his momma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


amen. all this other second-guessing is pointless.



> I agree that people see risks differently. I for one would never feed my dog any people food because I would be afraid that it would cause later health problems in life but some people ignore that risk but that same person may not ever leave their dog alone in a hotel room. I assume it is much like parenting real children. Some parents will always be worrywarts and others are more relaxed about things, just the way it is.[/B]


agreed! i have been criticized for many buttercup decisions, and while i appreciate the concern, it really isn't fair for them to judge a situation they don't *personally* know. 
i am certainly one of the more laid-back malt moms, and take no shame in it. does it mean i love my dog any less? does it mean that she goes without....anything? does it mean that i dont take as good care of her as the rest of you take of your malts? i dont care what anyone thinks of my buttercup-raising. i have a very happy and healthy buttercup








LoriJo will tell you....me and The Buttercup...two peas in a pod







(she's no showdog, i'm no supermodel LOL)

Malt_Lover has certainly learned from this and we have no reason to keep beating this dead horse (sorry, barbaro, this situation called for such the unfortunate metaphor). Out of all the thousands of maltese (and Honorary Maltese, such as Sarah's lhasas ) on this forum...shouldnt we consider ourselves EXTREMELY lucky that we don't have threads like this MORE OFTEN???? Can't we look at that as being a "positive" here???









i'll edit this later when i calm down. Meanwhile, Malt_Lover, I can't wait for pics of the reunion!!!!!!!!

ann marie and the "it's okay Ralphie...my human got lost once too..." buttercup


----------



## Deanna

I am came in hoping there was an update on the reunion, I can't wait to hear about how excited Ralphie was to see his mommy again!!







(Am I the only one that cries everytime they think about this whole event?)


I can't believe how judgey people have been. Accidents happen. It's horrible, and sad, and unfair, but that is life. We all love our furkids, do what we think is best for them, try to protect them as best we can- but accidents happen. And the day anyone asks me to justify my lifestyle is the day.....







I better just stop there!









Louis' Dad - very funny. Sick. Twisted. But OH so funny!







That poodle is so cute, a co-worker has one that looks just like that, she calls him a "party poodle"??


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Seems like so many times we are critical of others on the site without knowing them or the entire story. What one person would do is not necessarily what another person would do, but who are we to criticize a decision. Probably both approaches would work or maybe both approaches would have their own problems. Hindsight is always 20/20 for all of us.

Good advice is useful -- out and out criticism is not at all useful.

We all love our furbabies and come to this site for good info and good company. Please let's try to be supportive of each other and not tear each other down because it's not the way we might do something. 

I, personally, don't believe that Ralphie's mom did anything wrong. She is trying hard to accommodate her career and her love of her baby, Ralphie. It was a tragic accident with a hopefully GREAT ending.


----------



## beckybc03

> Seems like so many times we are critical of others on the site without knowing them or the entire story. What one person would do is not necessarily what another person would do, but who are we to criticize a decision. Probably both approaches would work or maybe both approaches would have their own problems. Hindsight is always 20/20 for all of us.
> 
> Good advice is useful -- out and out criticism is not at all useful.
> 
> We all love our furbabies and come to this site for good info and good company. Please let's try to be supportive of each other and not tear each other down because it's not the way we might do something.
> 
> I, personally, don't believe that Ralphie's mom did anything wrong. She is trying hard to accommodate her career and her love of her baby, Ralphie. It was a tragic accident with a hopefully GREAT ending.[/B]


You said that a lot better than I did


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I take maltese news serious, no matter what the outcome.
> I found this joke in very poor taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and I will not be apologizing for thinking that.
> How old are you?
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Good grief!







Sometimes I get almost to the "fed up" point on here!
He SAID he wouldn't have posted it if the situation had not turned out positive! It took me a minute to "get it"- but then I chuckled. I thought it was a cute way to try and lighten the mood.








Evidently there are several of us on here with the same silly sense of humor who were not offended by his joke. I thought it was silly, but surely not in "poor taste"-


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I take maltese news serious, no matter what the outcome.
> I found this joke in very poor taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and I will not be apologizing for thinking that.
> How old are you?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get almost to the "fed up" point on here!
> He SAID he wouldn't have posted it if the situation had not turned out positive! It took me a minute to "get it"- but then I chuckled. I thought it was a cute way to try and lighten the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there are several of us on here with the same silly sense of humor who were not offended by his joke. I thought it was silly, but surely not in "poor taste"-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Perhaps he was just trying to lighten the mood and take away from the other post that was in very poor taste, if not downright nasty to the owner of Ralphie. The only thing that could have made it sillier is if the dog was all black instead of spotted. But then we could have had a long posting from those who like to be so narrowminded/judgmental about the poor dog turning black because his owner chose to be gainfully employed, but dared to have a companion with her to love and keep her company.


----------



## Boobookit

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am warped, but I took it as an attempt to lighten the mood and I did chuckle. It was obviously a joke as the pic could not have been Ralphie. We have too few men here, let's not run one of rare ones off.....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in as one of the warped ones. I almost peed my pants when I first read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the chuckle, Louis' Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

*I third that emotion...I definitely laughed when I read it! I think that we have all been on the edge of our seats, to say the least, being so concerned about Ralphie. Now that he is safe and going to be reunited with his mommy, I found comfort in the laughter in that post. It was the release that I was looking for after being so worried all week!*

*Thank you, Louis' daddy for the much needed chuckle.*

*Now I am begging for reunion pics with Ralphie and his much stressed mommy.*



*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Carla

> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]







































Thanks, I needed a god laugh. You have a very dry sense of humor.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74

Just wanted to know how the reunion went. I have been checking in to see some GREAT news.


----------



## Maltese_NH

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=331549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found him!*
> 
> There are too many posts to read to get caught up, but I thought you'd be happy to know that I found Ralphie!
> 
> I was so moved by Malt Lover's story that I flew all the way to Phoenix to join the search. Just as I was starting to get really tired and give up hope, I spotted a woman walking a dog. I had a strong feeling it must be Ralphie so I confronted the woman. She claimed it was her dog, but I wasn't fooled. I grabbed the dog and ran away as fast as I could.
> 
> Anyway, I've got him here and he's fine. I took a picture so you can feel relieved that he's safe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know where to send him and I'll put him in a box and ship him out to you.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I take maltese news serious, no matter what the outcome.
> I found this joke in very poor taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and I will not be apologizing for thinking that.
> How old are you?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

What??? Poor Taste???....you need to lighten up....How old are you????


----------



## Malt Lover

I HAVE HIM!

I really have him!

I picked him up last night from the lady's home. I cried for almost an hour. Ralphie came running to me as fast as his little legs could carry him and he made the strangest sounds. I think they were squeals of joy!

The lady who had him is just wonderful! She cared for him as if he were her own. She had a little bed all set up for him along with food and water. She even went out and bought him a new harness and id tags. 

I have pictures on my phone and I'll post them as soon as I can. I didn't leave her house until 2 am. Her whole family showed up to see Ralphie off.

Again, thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs. Your words of encouragement really helped me through this. I am still trying to answer everyone. Please be patient with me. I am spending the day with Ralphie. We are going to take a long walk, I have a vet appointment scheduled to make sure he is 100% and then I don't know what we are going to do.

I'll be back later today and post the pictures.


----------



## joe

great news!


----------



## Cosy

So glad to hear Ralphie is home and safe. What a week this has been!


----------



## louis' mom

maybe puppies have 9 lives too














so happy for you!


----------



## chloeandj

> I HAVE HIM!
> 
> I really have him!
> 
> I picked him up last night from the lady's home. I cried for almost an hour. Ralphie came running to me as fast as his little legs could carry him and he made the strangest sounds. I think they were squeals of joy!
> 
> The lady who had him is just wonderful! She cared for him as if he were her own. She had a little bed all set up for him along with food and water. She even went out and bought him a new harness and id tags.
> 
> I have pictures on my phone and I'll post them as soon as I can. I didn't leave her house until 2 am. Her whole family showed up to see Ralphie off.
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs. Your words of encouragement really helped me through this. I am still trying to answer everyone. Please be patient with me. I am spending the day with Ralphie. We are going to take a long walk, I have a vet appointment scheduled to make sure he is 100% and then I don't know what we are going to do.
> 
> I'll be back later today and post the pictures.[/B]


This story had the most wonderful ending ever. Ralphie is a VERY LUCKY boy! Enjoy your day with your little boy.


----------



## Louis' Dad

Wait....you have him?


Then whose dog do I have?


Uh oh....


----------



## Jacki

Yay!!


----------



## MalteseJane




----------



## bellasmommy

(tears of JOY of course)







I'm so happy for you and Ralphie. Her whole family showing up to send him off is really neat, he must have been in really good hands. Take care of yourself, I know you guys are going to have a blast today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww....kinda makes me wish we all could have been there to see the reunion!!!









Have a wonderful day with your little boy!!!







</span>


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Yippeee! I'm so happy that you got Ralphie back! I've been checking in and hoping that you would post. I am so, so happy for you and your little pup!














This has made my day!


----------



## robin

Oh I am so happy for you and Ralphie.







Enjoy your day together.


----------



## wagirl98665

So happy you and Ralphie are back together again!











> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]


You're funny!


----------



## robin

> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]


 

OMG, too funny!


----------



## PuttiePie

> So happy you and Ralphie are back together again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Well if this isn't the BEST NEWS EVER!! Wow it is thrillinggggggggggggggggggggg!!







I am so happy for you both! Louis's Dad, I like your humor... don't pay any attention to the any mean spirited comments around here. Back to the topic...YOU FOUND YOUR LITTLE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gemma




----------



## k/c mom

> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]


^ Too funny!









I'm glad Malt_Lover's story had a happy ending!


----------



## abbey

I'm so glad to hear he is finally home!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I bet that you can't even count the kisses and hugs that you and Ralphie give each other today.









I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that he's back home with you.









It proves that there still are good people left in this world. The lady that found him was wonderful.


----------



## Maltese_NH

> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]



*ROTFLMAO*....trouble maker!!!!!


----------



## Carla

Yippee Skippee!! I am so happy that you have Ralphie. Ralphie was lucky to be found by such a wonderful, sweet, and caring family.
[attachment=19131:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bentleyboy

YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYY. I wish i was there too.

Love endings like these. Can'r wait to see pictures.


----------



## Deanna

> I HAVE HIM!
> 
> I really have him!
> 
> I picked him up last night from the lady's home. I cried for almost an hour. Ralphie came running to me as fast as his little legs could carry him and he made the strangest sounds. I think they were squeals of joy!
> 
> The lady who had him is just wonderful! She cared for him as if he were her own. She had a little bed all set up for him along with food and water. She even went out and bought him a new harness and id tags.
> 
> I have pictures on my phone and I'll post them as soon as I can. I didn't leave her house until 2 am. Her whole family showed up to see Ralphie off.
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs. Your words of encouragement really helped me through this. I am still trying to answer everyone. Please be patient with me. I am spending the day with Ralphie. We are going to take a long walk, I have a vet appointment scheduled to make sure he is 100% and then I don't know what we are going to do.
> 
> I'll be back later today and post the pictures.[/B]
























I am so happy for you and Ralphie (I can't stop crying!)!

The woman who found him sounds like a doll, I am so thankfully she is the one who stopped for him.


----------



## momtoboo

I'm sooo glad you & Ralphie are together again. The lady who saved Ralphie sounds like a real sweetheart. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## lynda

What a great ending to such a tramactic story.

So Happy for you and Ralphie, have a great life together.

Please send pictures for all his new Aunty's and Uncle's to see

Louis's Dad You are way toooooo much.









Lynda


----------



## msmagnolia

I'm glad it all had a happy ending and I'm sure the vet will find him to be healthy. Hope you didn't have to fly to far to get home. What a week you've had! Hope you can enjoy some less stressful time with Ralphie this weekend......


----------



## MINNIES MOM

I just love happy endings!!!!







This is the most wonderful news!! There was an angel watching over little Ralphie and that angel helped him find his way home!! Enjoy your reunion, you both deserve this wonderful time together, I'm so happy for you both!!!!!! Minnie sends her puppy kisses, shes so happy Ralphie is back where he belongs!!








Candy


----------



## Scoobydoo

[attachment=19132:attachment] Yayyyyyyyyy I love happy endings, have a wonderful day with Ralphie, you both have earned it after such a worrying week











> QUOTE(Louis' Dad @ Feb 8 2007, 12:24 PM)
> 
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]


[attachment=19133:attachment] I guess you had better return him to the person you napped him from









Tooooo funny


----------



## I found nemo

Glad he is safe & sound!!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Whew! Thank God! I'm so happy for you and Ralphie.





































That lady who had him deserves a Maltese of her own. I hope she will find us here and get herself a little furbutt!


----------



## HDHOG4ME

Hot dang!!! This is just the best story - even better than those sappy Hallmark commercials that make me cry









That lady and her family -- are they amazing or what? A true angel here on earth. I just ran and gave Hailey a big hug to tell her Ralphie was safe and how much I loved her and of course, I got the "look" -- the one that says "good grief momma, hug me later -- I'm playing now









All the best Malt Lover!
Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## paris

I am so happy that you finally have Ralphie safe and sound. I'm sure he was as happy to see you as you were him. He definitely is one lucky little guy!


----------



## Julie718

YEA!!!







I'm SO happy that you finally have Ralphie back in your arms!!!






























I can't wait to see pictures of you and him.


----------



## dogloverx3

I hoped you videoed the reunion !!!! I love a happy ending . Sarah


----------



## thelittlepet

Hopefully ewveryone that has read this now has a little more faith in humanity. I certainly do. I am just thrilled he is with and safe. Congratualtions on your reunion. Can't wait to see pictures.
Aimee


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom

That is such great news!


----------



## puppymom

> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]



First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home










Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!





















Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Why is it so hard for you not to see someone else not finding the humor in the post..?
We are all different, not the same.. When I first saw it and saw he had only made 2 posts (That being his second) I really thought it was a cruel joke, thats how I saw it. I have since then apologized ..
Why do people keep harping on this..
ANDREA~


----------



## LynnToole

I am so happy that you and Ralphie are back together again!!!


----------



## Julie718

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it so hard for you not to see someone else not finding the humor in the post..?
> We are all different, not the same.. When I first saw it and saw he had only made 2 posts (That being his second) I really thought it was a cruel joke, thats how I saw it. I have since then apologized ..
> Why do people keep harping on this..
> ANDREA~
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'm with you Andrea. I saw that this person had only 2 posts and thought it may be someone just trying to be mean. I just know me and if I was Ralphie's Mom and lost my baby I wouldn't think it was really funny either. AND...it is true, we are all different.


----------



## theboyz

What a wonderful feeling to know Ralphie is with his Mom!!! This is such a great ending and we can all sleep well tonight!

Louis Dad, we laughed so hard at the sight of the Poodle! Cute!

Hurry and send pictures!


----------



## Maltese_NH

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it so hard for you not to see someone else not finding the humor in the post..?
> We are all different, not the same.. When I first saw it and saw he had only made 2 posts (That being his second) I really thought it was a cruel joke, thats how I saw it. I have since then apologized ..
> Why do people keep harping on this..
> ANDREA~
> [/B]
Click to expand...

How can you ask "why do people keep harping on this..." when you just did exactly that????


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Louis' Dad @ Feb 8 2007, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=332148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Wait....you have him?
> 
> 
> Then whose dog do I have?
> 
> 
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Why is it so hard for you not to see someone else not finding the humor in the post..?
We are all different, not the same.. When I first saw it and saw he had only made 2 posts (That being his second) I really thought it was a cruel joke, thats how I saw it. I have since then apologized ..
Why do people keep harping on this..
ANDREA~
[/B][/QUOTE]

How can you ask "why do people keep harping on this..." when you just did exactly that????
[/B][/QUOTE]
What!!!!!!! This was my first post regarding that post after my apology!!
I dont harp, I respond..


----------



## PuttiePie

ANDREA, personally, I was NOT referring toYOU when I made the comment about mean spirited people on here, I want that to be CLEAR as a BELL> I was referring to those who felt it was necessary to kick Ralphie's Mom when she was down and hurting and was needing our support the most. x0xx0x0x0 Nanci and Puttiepie


----------



## precious paws

Its wonderful news that Ralphie is safe.









He is very fortunate that the lady who saved him was at the deserted parking lot the same time he was. What a scary experience for a little dog. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## I found nemo

> ANDREA, personally, I was NOT referring toYOU when I made the comment about mean spirited people on here, I want that to be CLEAR as a BELL> I was referring to those who felt it was necessary to kick Ralphie's Mom when she was down and hurting and was needing our support the most. x0xx0x0x0 Nanci and Puttiepie[/B]










Nanci I knew you didn't mean me, thanks for your post though!!
Thank you..xoxoxo ANDREA~


----------



## HDHOG4ME

I know how glad we are Ralphie is safe -- what a miracle story! I just wish there was some way that little dog could tell us HIS adventure. That has to be just amazing. Maybe one of those dog psychiatrists out there could handle this for us







I know there's a woman here in Wisconsin that claims animals talk to her (I've seen her on TV and didn't think it was all that special a talent...I mean...what? you can't tell when your dog is trying to tell you "I want food"







) 

Any way...just thinking about Ralphie alot today and pondering what his days/nights were like. Also really thankful he wasn't lost in Wisconsin this past week. Good golly Molly it's been cold here!!!

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR

I'm so happy for you.

What a miracle.


----------



## Jacki

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=332255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Louis' Dad @ Feb 8 2007, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=332148
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Wait....you have him?
> Then whose dog do I have?
> Uh oh....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First I would like to say I am VERY glad Ralphie is home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Louis Dad; YOU ARE A HOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Ralphie was safely found at the time of your post I can't imagine anyone not seeing the humor in your post!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Why is it so hard for you not to see someone else not finding the humor in the post..?
We are all different, not the same.. When I first saw it and saw he had only made 2 posts (That being his second) I really thought it was a cruel joke, thats how I saw it. I have since then apologized ..
Why do people keep harping on this..
ANDREA~
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm with you Andrea. I saw that this person had only 2 posts and thought it may be someone just trying to be mean. I just know me and if I was Ralphie's Mom and lost my baby I wouldn't think it was really funny either. AND...it is true, we are all different.








[/B][/QUOTE]

I felt the same as Andrea when I first read it. It was the end of a LONG workday, my brain was tired, and I did not recongize the poster, so I thought, "Huh??" and posted something to that very effect. I get it now ... but at the time I really didn't know what to think. Sometimes what might be funny if told in person doesn't translate perfectly online, and of course we all have different senses of humor. 

Either way ... it's great that Ralphie is home safely!


----------



## gibbert

so thoroughly ecstatic that Ralphie is back with his mama. I can't wait to see pictures! Hug Ralphie tight, Malt Lover, and enjoy your day together!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

That is true Jacki. If you've been on other forums, sometimes there is the nutty poster that starts posting bizarre (not meant to be funny) things. It was hard to tell from one post if Louis Dad was being funny or heading to Nuttyville.














Thank goodness he was trying to be funny.









I think that we all can agree that it is truly wonderful that Malt Lover found her little Ralphie.


----------



## Deanna

> I know how glad we are Ralphie is safe -- what a miracle story! I just wish there was some way that little dog could tell us HIS adventure.[/B]


I know! I would love to hear his story- I often wish I knew what went on in their little heads!


----------



## Furbabymom

Susan & my Furkidz in NJ</span>



Malt Lover' date='Feb 8 2007, 12:17 PM' post='332138'] I HAVE HIM!

I really have him!

I picked him up last night from the lady's home. I cried for almost an hour. Ralphie came running to me as fast as his little legs could carry him and he made the strangest sounds. I think they were squeals of joy!

The lady who had him is just wonderful! She cared for him as if he were her own. She had a little bed all set up for him along with food and water. She even went out and bought him a new harness and id tags. 

I have pictures on my phone and I'll post them as soon as I can. I didn't leave her house until 2 am. Her whole family showed up to see Ralphie off.

Again, thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs. Your words of encouragement really helped me through this. I am still trying to answer everyone. Please be patient with me. I am spending the day with Ralphie. We are going to take a long walk, I have a vet appointment scheduled to make sure he is 100% and then I don't know what we are going to do.

I'll be back later today and post the pictures.


----------



## elly

I am so happy Ralphie is home























Cathy


----------



## Gregswife

Malt_Lover, how ecstatic you must be to have your baby back with you. I am sure he was so excited to see mom. Thank God for that angel that watched over him and took care of him until you could be reunited. I too, am looking forward to seeing the pics. What wonderful news...


----------



## The A Team

Ralphie is home!!!!!





























Now I need to see the pictures!!!

Louis' dad can give the "dog" he rescued to the lady who found Ralphie!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I can hardly WAIT to see the photos.. Do they include the lovely lady who took care of Ralphie?? 
I guess you and she have formed a pretty special bond now!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

There are so many times that I wish my furbabies could tell me their thoughts. 

Guess we'll never know everything that happened to Ralphie while he was missing -- BUT I bet it's an adventure that he won't soon forget!!!!!









I'm just soooooooooooooooooooooo happy that Ralphie and his mommy have been reunited.


----------



## Gregswife

> Ralphie is home!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to see the pictures!!!
> 
> Louis' dad can give the "dog" he rescued to the lady who found Ralphie!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Pat, that's a great idea - she certainly showed she knows how to love and take care of one!!!


----------



## flossysmom

So happy that Ralphie is back home with you


----------



## SassyLuv

I am so glad you have your Ralphie back in your arms. Give him lots of hugs and kisses from me and Sassy. I imagine the wonderful lady that rescued Ralphie will soon have a maltese of her own.







You know if you love one for even a day, they will be in your heart forever.







We are all so blessed to have our little luvs.
[attachment=19151:attachment]


----------



## lillady

I cannot wait to see pictures of Ralphie! I am so glad he is in your arms again! There aren't always happy endings, but even one makes the whole world smile


----------



## phesty

Woooooooo Hooooooooooooo!!!!!

Ralphie is home!!!!!!!!












































































































By the way, I know who Ralphie's angel is....and she's a sausage!

Josie says: Ralphie, you must have your mommy post pictures, my love.







So my mommy can print them out and I can hang them in my kennel (with all my other harem members)!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

> I HAVE HIM!
> 
> I really have him!
> 
> I picked him up last night from the lady's home. I cried for almost an hour. Ralphie came running to me as fast as his little legs could carry him and he made the strangest sounds. I think they were squeals of joy!
> 
> The lady who had him is just wonderful! She cared for him as if he were her own. She had a little bed all set up for him along with food and water. She even went out and bought him a new harness and id tags.
> 
> I have pictures on my phone and I'll post them as soon as I can. I didn't leave her house until 2 am. Her whole family showed up to see Ralphie off.
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs. Your words of encouragement really helped me through this. I am still trying to answer everyone. Please be patient with me. I am spending the day with Ralphie. We are going to take a long walk, I have a vet appointment scheduled to make sure he is 100% and then I don't know what we are going to do.
> 
> I'll be back later today and post the pictures.[/B]




YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boobookit

*What a great thing this is!! I am so very happy and relieved that Ralphie is home in his mommy's arms where he belongs!! This sure does give me a better look on humanity...There ARE nice people out there!!*

*Louis' dad, you crack me up!!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## MissMelanie

What JOY must be in Ralphie's heart to be back with his Mommy.







No matter how nice he was treated by the woman that found him... Mommy is best!













THANK God!

Melanie


----------



## Lacie's Mom

You just might be right -- the Little Sausage just might have been up there helping Ralphie find his way home.


----------



## Edwinna

A nightmare with a HAPPY ending! I am so glad the lady was there!


----------



## elly

> You just might be right -- the Little Sausage just might have been up there helping Ralphie find his way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I believe Chloe had a hand in Ralphie finding his Mommy









Cathy


----------



## Bijousmom

I love happy endings. This is such a relief that he is back home with you.


----------



## camfan

I'm SO glad Ralphie is home!!!! I'm so impressed with the woman who found him--she sounds amazing. Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom

I just love a happy ending!







I'm so glad he found a wonderful lady to take care of him till he could be reunited with his mom! Welcome home Ralphie!!


----------



## Gregswife

I know you are busy, and/or just spending precious time with Ralphie. After this incident and keeping Ralphie and you in our prayers, we feel like we know him already. Can you please post pics....
Also, I am just curious as to what the hotel's reaction to him being found was? Did they step up to the plate and reward that sweet lady?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh I'm so disappointed..was sure there'd be photos by now.. Ok will just keep checking back...


----------



## Malt Lover

Here is the long awaited photo. I only got one decent picture the other night. Sorry for the quality, this was taken with my cell phone and Ralphie was jumping on me so it is extremely close up. 

I will upload some photos of him taken awhile back but I am on the move yet again so give me a day or two.

I left Phoenix yesterday and this time I rented a car and drove to my next destination.

I strapped Ralphie in the front seat along with his crate. One very kind SM member suggested I start bringing Ralphie with me to my meetings. I am considering this and I am going to do a trial run tomorrow. I am hoping all will work out. 

Again, thank you to all who were so kind to me during this very difficult time. Thank you to those who were nonjudgmental and who offered support, kind words and encouragement.

And now for Ralphie!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I love a happy ending!!







You must feel on top of the world right now!!!

Ralphie has the most gorgeous eyes!!! What a sweetie!







Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## Gambitsgirl

So happy for you both!! Yeah!!!





> Here is the long awaited photo. I only got one decent picture the other night. Sorry for the quality, this was taken with my cell phone and Ralphie was jumping on me so it is extremely close up.
> 
> I will upload some photos of him taken awhile back but I am on the move yet again so give me a day or two.
> 
> I left Phoenix yesterday and this time I rented a car and drove to my next destination.
> 
> I strapped Ralphie in the front seat along with his crate. One very kind SM member suggested I start bringing Ralphie with me to my meetings. I am considering this and I am going to do a trial run tomorrow. I am hoping all will work out.
> 
> Again, thank you to all who were so kind to me during this very difficult time. Thank you to those who were nonjudgmental and who offered support, kind words and encouragement.
> 
> And now for Ralphie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## Gregswife

Ralphie is a doll. I hope it goes well with taking him to your meeting. There is no way I could get by with doing that with my 2 - they are WILD and are never quiet...always want to be the center of attention. Let us know how it goes. So glad you and him have been reunited....


----------



## The A Team

Such a precious face - it was worth everything.


----------



## I found nemo

He is so cute!!
Im so happy you are together...









ANDREA~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Oh sweet Ralphie! What a face







!


----------



## dogloverx3

What a face , how exciting to have him back in your arms . Sarah


----------



## lillady

You can seriously see it in his eyes








He is so happy to see his mommy!







I am so glad you found each other...I would have had a lot of sleepless nights thinking about him roaming the streets alone










WELCOME HOME RALPHIE!!!! WE ALL MISSED YOU!!!


----------



## HDHOG4ME

LOOK AT THOSE LITTLE EYES!! What a cutie he is -- and wow, he is really happy to be back with him momma. 

That picture of my "adopted long distance son"







sure made my morning!!!









Thank you so much -- safe travels and post more when you can -
Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## elly

He is so sweet! What a face. Please stay in touch.

Cathy


----------



## Julie718

Awww...Ralphie is just precious!!! I'm so glad he is back with you!!


----------



## bentleyboy

How adorable!!!!!!!! Imagine finding that gorgeous little dog with his big black scared little eyes running around the streets all alone. He must be the happiest dog in the world right now.


I am so pleased for you.

Sue


----------



## Deborah

I am so happy for you and pleased for the very happy ending.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## my baby

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

He's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.







My girls (Lacie and Tilly) and their mom (me) have fallen in love yet again with another Maltese.

I'm so happy that you've been reunited. I know that I would just die without Lacie and Tilly.

Yes - I suggested that you try taking Ralphie with you to your conferences as I used to do this with Lacie when I was travelling all the time for work. (Didn't have Tilly yet.) Hope this works out for you, but be prepared to being up very late at night, playing with Ralphie.









Lacie was very good all day in her "to go bag", but that energy had to be used up sometime, and that was normally at night, when I was tired and wanted to sleep.







But it was worth it to have her with me and know that she was safe.

While at a conference (or a trial in some cases), I would take Lacie out on breaks and lunch to do her potties and give her water and treats, etc. Every once in a while someone from the conference, business meeting, trial, etc. would see me with her at break or lunch and would always be surprised and ask "where did she come from". She was so good and so quite that they never knew she had been in the "to go bag", sleeping the whole time.









Good luck with this -- I hope it works as well for you as it did for me. I know it gave me total peace of mind that Lacie was safe.









And by the way, how big is Ralphie? If you need very business like "to go bags", please let me know. I have some that I no longer use as I don't need to travel for work anymore. Just PM me.


----------



## bek74

I am so very happy for you and Ralphie







, What a beautiful ending


----------

